# Traveller T20. Tukera Tour of Terror



## jasper (Apr 5, 2004)

Chapter 0 Background
For those who don’t know Traveller, it is sci-fi setting where the universe is coming out a dark age where the great space empires collapse and communication between worlds and sectors slowed to halt.  Worlds either degenerated to early tech bases and various races and their control of worlds change. Worlds can have anywhere between caveman tech to early Star Trek tech minus transports and different warp drives. Space travel is done by jump drives which allow ships to travel through hyper space. Travel in hyperspace takes one week.  For each jump number on the drive of ship, the ship can travel one parsec. Hyperspace is not fully understood and while in hyper the ship is in a jump universe which is 2 to 3 meters larger than the ship. Think of the Earth around the eighteen fifties which regard to news and travel and civilization. 
The Imperium controls space so you don’t have too. Basically all the Imperium carries about is you don’t mess with their troops, free travel through space is guaranteed, and expanding the Imperium.  The Imperium has enemies. The K’KREE is a race of centaur creatures that hate meat eaters but not currently involved in a shooting war. The Hivers are race walking thinking starfish who are psionic and known for tricking humans. The Solomani Empire of humans with head in Sol. The x human psionics a few domains spin ward of Gateway. The Droyne are bird like race with pocket empires.

Directions if you looking a map are the following. North is Coreward (to the center of galaxy). West is Spinward (follow the spin of the galaxy). East is Trailing. South is Rimward. Domains are broken down in four sectors which are four sheets of regular one inch hex maps number A, B, C, D. A is above C and to left of B. D is below B and right of C. Each sector is broken down to sixteen subsectors.
Gateway is the most Trailing part of Imperium and it only really controls the two Spinward sectors. All the others sectors are either controlled by other empires or just have free worlds. 
It is now 993 of the Third Imperium.  Current location of players boarding the Q-Bert 3 in orbit of Pokka (L-2627 Crucis Margin, Gateway Domain) which is part of ‘The Reach’ pocket empire. This is only Imperium allied worlds in this sector.

The extras.
Crew of Bert 3 
Captain Eddie Smith, Lt Piero Calamai, Pilot Billy Turner
Head Engineer Tommy Pickles Andrews, Doctor J. H. Wells
Head Steward T. H. Warren, Steward Benji Harrison
Gunner Fred G Halberstadt, Gunner Christopher Jones
Gunner Marvin R. Young, Gunner Jamie M. Sprayberry 

Marines Death Dogs Charlie Company
Capt Cass J Mason -Cargo master of Q Bert
Lt Paige Mitch, 2nd LT Woody Williams
Gunnery Sgt Willy Adams, Staff Sgt John Bobo 
Corpsman Alice Rascon, Corporal Charles Weeks 
Corporal Jesse N. Funk, Lance Mary E Walker
PFC Ted T Tanouye, PFC Donna C Faith II Gunner of Bert
Pvt Alexander Mack, Pvt Donald N.T. Call
Crew of SSP
Lt Charles A MacGillivary, Pvt Archibald Mathies
Pvt Jack W. Mathis, Pvt Martin O May mom

Passengers High
Himme the Honorable Dame Harriet Indigo Margret Melissa Elise.  A black Persian Hemingway weighting 10 kilos with six toes on each paw. 
Brenda Franklin age 22 female college student Himme care taker
Roy Edward Hill age 30 business man who is heavy set. Wants investors for fish bone ships. Lawrence Knight III noble soc 16 25 years vacationing. Gar Growl a Vargr, James & Ethel Gowan (50 year wedding anniversary), John Kissane.
Middle Passengers
Conley Ness , Ricky Nelson , Jameal Tolliever, Jason & Monica Tinner, Hester Uacomb , Wilton Wright ,  Sturgris hall, Grace Grant, Annie Forsythe, Gloria Ford, Charles Bywaters. Karl Bell, June Bellefleur, Paul Abrahamsen, Fred Smith.
Low Berth Passengers four.

The Players 
Squish a Virushi a Scout recently mustered out who is very far from his home world.
Sharnatha Delian an Aslan Traveller.
Lt Col Frank McQuade Human from Dukh Retired Marine recently commander of Death Dogs battalion of Reach command.
Jesse McQuade brother of Frank. Recently muster out from the Marines.
Jack Gene  a belter
Rami Recently muster out of Army. 
Note players pop in and out of the game due to jobs. so if theyare not mention either they did not show or their pc did very little. Or I just trying to write a little tighter.


----------



## jasper (Apr 6, 2004)

Chapter 1 All a boring. 
Head Steward T. H. Warren punch the passenger speakers in and prompted the news and listen with half an ear while waiting for the under way signal. 
Ping. T.N.S. Pokka Day 5-993 (L-2627 Crucis Margin, Gateway Domain)
T.N.S. Newsflash as of Day 007 993 a Red Alert exists for all ‘the Reach’ planet systems and the Oytrip of Tubroyllufotyusk. All Travelers are reminded to pass on this information to next T.A.S. center.  The military command of ‘The Reach’ is still taking claims for the destruction of three launch boats and the destruction of the Free Trader Roche Coach and any other damage.
“K'kree lovers didn’t mention it was our boat or we lost three crew and passengers. How dare those marines just take over part of the ship?” His eyes glared at the ‘new’ gunner discussing weapons with gunner Sprayberry.


   On Day 1 of  993  during his to visit to the city of Pokka an assassination attempt was made on the Prince Andrew Sullivan Smith, who fourth in line for ‘The Reach’ royal line. This attempt was foiled by His Majesty Emperor Smith’s elite Death Dogs Marine Division. 
Among the dead include Baron Emory Bordermarch, Ms Bordermarch, and the prince’s teacher Dr Tray Whisperspon. Six other civilians were killed along with two patrol officers. The wounded now number at seventeen. While this attack was going on a suicide run was made on the light cruiser R.S.S. Sword by O.T.S. free trader Sacred Life. Light damage was the result but in the resulting chaos at least three (seven according to our sources) launch boats and the Roche Coach fail to heave to and were destroyed
Prince Andrew from orbit in R.S.S. Sword thanked the good people of Pokka and administered the oath of fealty duty office to Baroness Alice Truemane. 

Day 360-992 Turku (K-2329 Crucis Margin, Gateway Domain)
	His Majesty Emperor Smith announced that unless the council accepts his budget for 993 that the construction of new fleet hull would be halted. 
	The band Moon Monkeys started the kick of their twenty fifth reunion tour with the ‘Last Liner to Chenachane’,  ‘All out for Albox’, and “ Mad dogs and Imperials’. Band lead singer Davey Moon beam Zippo announced the tour would hold at least three concerts on each of planets and then precede Rimward to Chenachane and other points.

Day 200-992 Turku (K-2329 Crucis Margin, Gateway Domain)
Today is the fourteen anniversary of the joint proclamation Imperium and ‘The Reach’ declaring Coin (L-2525 Crucis Margin, Gateway Domain Day 200-978) a preserve for the alien  race discover inhabiting the planet. The star base will stay only a D. A small number of academics will be hired to study the aliens. People for the Ethical Treatment of Aliens gave a ten thousand credit reward to fund the research. Five members of People of the Extermination of Aliens (formally Humans Against Toleration of eTs) were arrest while protesting.

Day 33 992 Gateway Domain
This is eleventh anniversary of the lost of Ebon Rapturous in Gateway space. Ebon Rapturous depart on a standard mail run. (Day 33-981)

Day 320 991 Solomani Rim
Officials are still looking for the infamous gun runner Lord Rami Ibe Izoid. Lord Rami was broken out a medium security by his kids the Terrible Twins Michael and Michelle Izoid. Forty more charges of murder have added to the Izoid family rap sheet. A 3 MCr reward has been added to reward prize for capture and prosecution of Izoid family. This brings the total reward prize is now 20 MCr. 

Day 15 990
	Scouts Wes Weber and Alice Harrington announce a discovery of artifact planet 60 parsecs Rimward of the Solomani Rim. Details follow.


Warren saw the all clear and underway notice and snapped off the news. He straightened himself and flicked a piece of lint off his sleeve. Sighing he summons his professional voice and keys his mike. “Welcome to the final legs of our maiden voyage of QBert 3. Our next stop is Ranua and our final hop will be to Lahti which will be our turn around point. Your captain is Eddie Smith. Lt Piero Calamai is your executive officer and our pilot is Billy Turner. I am your head steward T. H. Warren and Benji Harrison is the steward for our middle passengers. The head engineer is Tommy Pickles Andrews. Our doctor is J. H. Wells. The rest of crew is Fred G Halberstadt, Christopher Jones, Marvin R. Young, Jamie M. Sprayberry, Donna C. Faith II and Cass J Mason.
This will be our thirty third jump coming up. For those new to voyage the QBert three is the newest ship and new QBert series of ships for Tukera Lines, our home port is Annapbar. The planets and locations we have visited are Landing, Gashuki, Udririmma, Ugkimlu, Gasal, Far Portal, Tharver, Galesta, Xandolar, Carver’s Range, Gateway, Anderson, Bremen, Neopis, Star belt, Ashton, Viyard, Kever, Plinth, Whister, Elsmere, Uaboe, Abricot , Largo, Jipujapa, Ghema, Soluk, Gdynia, Quabalan, Biskra, Timgad, Tlemcen, Turku (the capitol of ‘the Reach’)
We have visited the following territories in the Imperium Gateway domain, the Khuur League, Gailian federation, Plavian league, Trindel Confederacy, Viyard Concourse, Mische Conglomerate, Old Worlds, and the Reach.


       When finish our maiden outward voyage at Lahti, our voyage will have covered three sectors of the Gateway domain, thirty four jumps averaging three plus parsecs, our total outward time would have been fourteen months and nine territories.  So far we have had one birth a cute baby girl call Elizabeth QBert Dover the second. Our low berths have experienced no malfunctions so the stewards will gladly take your beds for the next part of our voyage. 


           The Q Bert series mount two additional weapon points (for your protection) with just the addition of one 50 dTon deck. The Tukera Lines have purchase five of the Q Bert models to upgrade our Pride of Tripoli’s ships. Passengers are reminded they are restricted to the passenger areas. However tours of the engine room and bridge can be authorized by the captain. If you have cargo on board you can arrange to check it with captain’s approval. Please be sure to review all safe systems and rules which are posted in your staterooms. Remember the courtesy collection hour starts as soon as we break orbit, so for your Travelers who have forgotten to check in their holdout weapons this is a gentle reminder. 


       First class passengers are reminded that first night meal is formal. Middle class passengers are reminded that second night meal is formal.
We like point out our first class passenger Fred Smith is still walking the stars. Just two more jumps Mr. Smith and you can start walking backwards.

Hope you enjoy your passage on QBert 3 and remember Travelers Travel on Tukera.”

Pvt Martin O May tried to adjust the collar on the uniform and she thought dress blues were bad. “Walking the stars? “, she asked.


         The civilian gunnery she was teamed with was rail thin ex marine called Sprayberry who replied, “It when a person gets on treadmill and walks at least six hours a day. If the poor civee walks all the way to his final port of call, the company gives him a nice plaque with his name and number of parsecs and the Captain signs with the official ship seal. Then he is piped off board.”

Pvt Martin, “that is very strange…”
Gunnery Sprayberry, “Not really how many times did your top have doing push ups while in hyper?”


         Warren drew himself up and look up to gunners. “I know you two are busy but can I have a weapons check. Trank and bag loads on shot guns. Private May please don’t aim you weapon at the paying passengers you two are just hear for the show. Sprayberry you are front man. 


         May was bored. The first passenger had been a Virushi named Squish. The second was ex-marine who had a familiar looking face and the name of the former battalion co. The third passenger was an Aslan named Sharnatha. May yawned when the steward knocked on the fourth door. What was that? McQuade? She started to snap to attention when her eyes met Lt. Col. Frank McQuade’s. “What is he doing here? Does he know of the package in the cargo hold? Did the old man Cass know?  Or would the Captain sneak in back up? Eyes front marine. Pay no attention to man. Eyes front. Ignore the sweat rolling down your spine. Droyne dodos I will be glad when this shift is over with.” Pvt May did not remember the rest of suite visits.


         May was glad her shift was over. She hoped the colonel got the message when she played stupid about the package. She wanted to chew the deck plates when she had to wait five minutes for the lift to be clear before she could enter and key it to the cargo deck.  This security ops was flushing quickly.


----------



## jasper (Apr 12, 2004)

Chapter 2 Now Serving Aslan, Humaniti, Virushi, and a Cat?

Steward Benji Harrison served the round of drinks to middle passengers on deck four and announced last call for the afternoon. He reminded passengers McQuade and Squish that their dinner time was 1930 and it was formal. He collected the empties and shut down the auto server then proceeded to deck five to do the same. Once he was done, he grabbed the lift to crew country for a small drink and quick half hour nap. 


Steward Warren chimed the Captain. When he didn’t answer he keyed the override and proceeded. “Eddie I know you shaving and can’t hit the com. We are having twelve to sit down tonight. I have to rearrange the seating chart again. It is non-standard due to Squish the Virushi. I am seating him at the foot of the table just out of his stateroom. I ran the numbers unless the new passengers drink a lot of profit booze we are only going to break even on this leg due losing the one stateroom to the Virushi. Also Doctor Wells dropped off new allergy patches in your drawer today. I sitting the Vargar and Aslan toward the end of table but the cat is still at your right hand and unfortunately, so is Sir Knight. The doc said for a small fee he could slip a laxative into his food. Due you want me to send anything down to the special guests in  ...”

Captain Eddie Smith turn a bright red, grabbing his soap he threw at the com hitting the on button. “Hiver hives Warren! I told you no chatting about that. It bad enough I had to accept them. And that they replaced the crew members that they murdered! But you don’t know who else is listening!”
Warren calmly replied, “Look boss either they tapping the com or not so they already know we don’t want them. Tommy has hook up the override so I can lock out the bridge monitor. The whole crew knows they are here. And only the new passengers haven’t noticed the new crewmembers but most of the old passengers are buying the recent hired bull. We were lucky those paranoid trigger happy chair borne citizens did not blow away paying customers. Just our ship’s boat and a chuck of our crew the murdering K’kree lovers. It is bad enough we lost the doctor in K’kree territory. We were lucky that Wells want to get off planet. I still amazed he is working for half pay and a kilo of horse jerky per jump. I still tiring to figure out how to place that in the books. Besides none of passengers have to tools to tap the com. “
Smith griped, “Ok. Just please tell me we getting rid of the cat, the brat, and love doves before turn over!”

Warren smiled, “Sorry chief.” One, two, three, four, five and six he thought to himself. “We will still have the cat. Her passage is paid for the full round trip. Besides she has be the best behaved of our customers except for the icicles. “

Smith grinned and quipped, “How are the scratches on your behind doing?” Then splash his face with aftershave.

Warren groaned, “Look Chief. Ms. Franklin started it and you know we like to keep our customers happy. But I still trying to figure out how it got into the …”

Smith smiled, “I don’t really care how the cat go into the spare stateroom. Next time use your room this is not a Hormone Haul.”

Warren continued, “Anyway Tommy wanted to remind you he needs a two if not three week layover at turn around to do yearly maintenance. I working on the turn around party. We could rent out a ballroom at the port and I found a way to charge off totally on advertising. We just have to pick up some flyers at next call. That is all. Wait Colonel McQuade is bringing his cutlass to dinner so I will be well heeled and have your answer under the right hand arm of your chair.” He snapped off and rubbed his buttocks. Noticing the message from the doctor he sighed and walked over. 

As he approached the doctor he was nearly ran over by the pilot Billy Turner who was complaining about doctors being pita.  He smiled at the doctor until the doctor told him to drop his pants.
“The Captain just called he said he want me to recheck your accidental wounds. I also got a booster shot for you “, Doctor Wells grinned.

“Please that was six jumps ago, “groaned Warren, “besides the cap wouldn’t know. And what is the booster for?”

“Just a normal yearly booster shot. Keep complaining and you get in the rear like our cat eating a mouse grinning pilot.  Have you discovered why he been smiling since Tlemcen?” asked Wells.

“No J. H. “, replied Warren as he pulled up his pants and rolled up his sleeve for the shot. He wonder if he would ever get the doc to tell his whole name. He glanced at his watched and noticed he had to move if he was going to get dress and get the meals prepped before show time. 

At 1930 most of the first class passengers were gather around the table standing by chair with their name card on it. Only Jesse had to be reminded not sit by his brother. Warren took his post and wait for the lift doors to open. As they did he started, “The captain Eddie Smith captain of the QBert cubed.” He waited for each announced person to sit himself before he continued on.  “Himme the honorable dame Harriet Indigo Margret Melissa Elise.”

The new passengers goggled as beautiful women in her twenties came out cabin five holding a huge black Persian cat. The head was a third larger than normal. The paws appeared to be thicker and it was bearing a yellow collar with a small black cylinder about one fourth of inch in diameter and two inches long. Two silver bells hung off the collar. “And her companion Brenda Franklin”. The captain pulled out the high chair for the cat while Frank did the same for Brenda.

“Sir Lawrence Knight the third”. A college age uptight kid with his nose stuck up in the air sat himself. Warren continued until all people were introduced then he started serving. 

Dinner pass mostly quietly. James and Ethel Gowan who were on their fiftieth wedding anniversary had new ears to assault. Himme made her normal rounds of table where she made good friends with Sharnatha. However the conversion stopped when Himme was chased away by Jesse who made a loud comment on knowing a hundred and one ways to skin a cat. This earn him various degrees of dirty looks from Himme, Brenda, Sharnatha, the captain and his brother Frank.  Warren was grateful that he was able to shut down the bar before midnight.

The second and third days in jump space were boring for Warren including arranging the tour of engine room and setting up the range room in cargo seven for Jesse. Also handling the complaint from the blow hard about the cat coughing up a hair ball on his bedding. The fool should have locked his door. That cat could get anywhere. 

He awoke to the sounds of call buzzers and a near blinding headache at 0255 on Day 11-993. What in the neither regions of dead space could all these Travellers what this early? He grabbed his off duty jacket and hit the lift just at the same time as Benji. They glared at each other and snarled.

“K’kree kisser”, mumbled Warren under his breath as the lift let him out at high passage territory. Benji flipped him off as the doors closed. Warren notice the light on in the galley. Who in the world could be there this time of the morning? I going to put my foot so far up…”

The blade slashed his throat.


----------



## jasper (Apr 13, 2004)

Chapter 3 Hello Time to Die!
	Sir Lawrence Knight the Third awoke with a blinding hang over. He reached over and buzzed the steward for a powder. When the steward did not appear he buzzed again and again. 

Forget about that peon. The lackey had switched his drink order with some rot gut. I never have hangovers. Stupid steward allowing a cat to be seating in the prime seat before him. A good swift kick in the neither regions would look good on both of them. Lawrence giggled and wiped the foam from his mouth. 

Thirsty. The gallery should not be closed. I will just open it for business myself. Stupid steward how dare, he thinks a cat is nobler than me. Hmm. This knife should let me open the auto bar. Where is that steward? He would look good with a couple of holes in him. Why is this thing not opening? Damn. Scratched myself. Speaking of scratching time for little kitty to die!
“Here Kitty kitty kitty,“ called Lawrence. “Time for some tuna sword fish.” He pressed the room door buzzer repeatedly.  He pounded repeatedly on the door.

Brenda heard the buzzer and stumbled toward the door. “I wonder who it is this time of night “spoke groggily she reached for the knob.

“Nooo” mew Himme. 

Brenda shook the cobwebs out of head. She looked through the peep out to see Sir Lawrence slashing at the door and kicking it. Suddenly she was totally awake. She slapped the buzzer and intercom for the steward but got no answer. She yanked the mattress off the bed cursing as she broke four nails during the process. The mattress would be a pitiful barrier. She spied Himme diving into her carrying case. Brenda deactivated the secure button which automatically clamped the module to decking. She shook Himme out of the case ignoring the hissing as she held the mattress up to door sideways and hit the secure button. The module hummed then hiccup and hummed louder and finally activated through the heavy layers of the mattress.

“You think that will work Himme?” asked Brenda.

“Nooo” mew Himme.

Brenda, “What was I thinking? A sideways mattress to keep a madman out?” She paused. Then open her drawer. Himme hopped on the dresser and spied into the drawer. Brenda grabbed her squealer, her ear muffs, and the tranq sprayer. “The captain will properly have me arrested at the next stop but I not going down with out a fight. “ She tossed her night gown off and started donning her tight cloth and reflect outfit. “Himme it was nice that your old crazy lady made sure your care taker had a clothing allowance to include protection. Of course I would wonder why she only specified only black elbow length cloth reflect armour gloves, they been out of fashion for decades. These things cost as much as the cloth armour does. Why doesn’t the steward answer?” 

“Out” mew Himme.

“No! “, yelled Brenda.

Stupid Brenda! Why doesn’t that sweet thing come out to play? Bet she is good… What is the lift doing coming down? Hey I left the gallery light on. I bet I can surprise Mr. Warren.

Lawrence scuttled off down toward the gallery. With the lights at midnight level you could only see where to place your feet and small pools of lights in front the cabin doors. A rightly thing it is.

Slowly Lawrence snuck up on Warren. The first time dear old Warren knew Lawrence was about was went the blade cut his throat. “Now serving stewed brewed tattooed steward. Madam Himme would you like a fine cut of this meat? “, giggled Lawrence as he stabbed and carved the body of head steward up. Lawrence got mad when he stuck the knife into the steward ribs and couldn‘t free the blade. He fumed a bit and then remembered the heavy silver serving tray. It wasn’t as nice as the gold plated one at home but the dear colonel McQuade head would look nice on the silver platter. Plus his gold hilted cutlass would look good on his hip. The jar head probably bought it at the naval base PX. Nice heft this ought to out bash the uppity officer’s head  right in. He enjoyed the sounds of giggling. Press the buzzer. Press the buzzer. Wakey Wakey Mr. Colonel Time to Die! Come on sleepy head to the door. It would be a tray a d for you to die so young. Or me to die of boredom.

Frank rolled out of bunk instantly alert. Ignoring his slight hangover he grabbed his cutlass from the rack. He shuffled over the door and spied Sir Lawrence through the peek hole. He opened the door and asked,” What do you want at this time of the night kid?” His answer was the three kilogram tray cracking his skull!

Frank threw up his left arm while simultaneously drawing his cutlass and dropping the scabbard. Lawrence’s second shot bruised his arm and taking enough force off the blow that only the handle ripped open the skin above his left eye. The kid laugh off the rib shot he struck Lawrence with the flat of blade. He moved out of the cabin to get more room while Lawrence swung another blow at his head which nearly duck. His shot nearly folded the tray in half and the tray bounced off of Lawrence’s face after breaking his nose. He giggled and flicks of foam dribbled down his chin. Both heard doors opening and then an alarm. Frank knew it well from his career. Hijacking in progress lock down. He slipped on some blood while body checking the kid. He noticed his brother, Jesse charging to his rescue. The alarm when into high gear as finally he clipped the yahoo behind the year with the hilt. Lawrence went limp.

Corpsman Alice Rascon woke to the sounds of battle. She rolled off her bunk groping for her snub pistol. As she was rising she noticed that Pvt Archibald Mathies had been pinned to his bunk with his own cutlass. The meter of steel showed halfway out the bottom of the cot. Jack and Mom were yelling and screaming at each other while fighting for possession of a cutlass both were foaming at the mouth. She heard Pvt Donald N.T. Call giggling as he pump shot after shot of his shot gun into the comm. As he turn to bear on her she fired twice and saw him go down. Staff Sgt John Bobo was shouting mutiny while trying to bandage is leg and reach for his side arm a few meters away. Donald yells started become gurgles as Pvt Martin O May cut his throat and started giggling. 

“Freeze!”, bellowed Alice as Mom continued to saw with at Donald’s neck with a hand on each end of sword. Mom ignored Alice and continued sawing and giggling. Alice grabbed Mom by her hair and yelled, “Dammit Mom! I said freeze!” while shoving the pistol into Mom’s ear. Mom snarled and elbowed Alice in the midriff. The cutlass only made it halfway when Alice’s pistol barked into Mom’s ear.

“Don’t move Bobo!” shrieked Alice as she aimed center mass.

Bobo, “I am ice!” He slowly raised his hands as blood pooled around his leg. 

Alice glanced around the cargo hold. Alex was moaning and trying to stop the bleeding from his nose as stared at the body of Lt Charles A MacGillivary who he just broke his neck seconds ago. “What happen?”

Bobo, “They just went mad! I was awaked by Call’s arguing with himself and Mom’s nightmare screams. Just as I started to get out of the rack he shot me. He was going to take another shot when the alert sounded then he started blazing away at it.”

Alex mumbled,” First thing I knew is I was toss out of my bunk. The L T. was trying to beat me black and blue. Then both Mom and Donald woke up screaming. Mathis didn’t have a chance. Donald skewered him before he could wake. Man I knew Mathis would die in his bed but not this way.”

Alice replied, “Alright I don’t know who started it. What started it? Or even if it is finished. I am  tranqing both of you to the gills.”

Bobo, “Belay that corpsman. We are obvious sane. You send us to beddy bye time and only you are left to take what comes through the hatch.”

Alice, ”Alright everyone gets a half dose. Then I work on your leg sarge.“  Alice proceeded to put her weapon on safe then look for her bag.	

Back up in high passenger country, our travelers have a quick brain session after tying Sir Lawrence up. Since Squish is so big he takes up the lift by himself and Sharnatha is a medic they stay here and look in on the passengers. The McQuade brother will take the lift key and Squish the stateroom lock override key. 

Minutes later Captain Cass J Mason of Death Dogs heard the lift stop at his level. He could not raise the other side of cargo hold. The SSP took up the center and no one thought to include an emergency hatch between the holds. Another SNAFU. He motioned the gunnery sergeant Adams to cover him with the LMG. The lift doors open and he shove the barrel of his shotgun up the nose of the intruder. Just as he was about to squeeze the trigger he recognized the person.

“Hey old man. Colonel could you please lower your weapon please. I would hate to tell the first shirt I blew you brains all over the bunk head. Besides he says you still own him a kilo credit.”

Frank replied, “How do I know you not insane?”

Cass replied,” we Mad Dogs sirs of course we are not sane. But if you don’t lower your weapon it will be a pity to get your blood all over your cutlass sir. It set the battalion back a pretty penny.”

Frank lower the shotgun he got from the ship’s locker he was proud of his former troops. He grinned, “I not mad but it affecting the whole ship. Lt Calamai is in charge. The ship’s captain is dead. My brother is securing the crew quarters and middle passengers. I left some travelers in charge of high passenger deck. Anything I can do to help?

Cass replied, “Yes I lost communication with the other side the hold. Adams gives him the key. See if they secured over there and if the corpsman is alive tell her the autodoc took a couple of rounds. The package is secured but we need it out of the autodoc. Be careful.”

Frank saluted and grabbed the key. “Up to middle passenger and over would be the quickest way?”

Gunnery Sgt. Adams, “Correct sir. Nice to be serving again with you.”
The doors close before he could complete his comment.

Cass jacked into the communications and rang the bridge, “hello Lt. Calamai. As of now I am declaring a piracy boarding action. My men will help secure the ship. I will hold a briefing at 0800. Warn you surviving personnel if they as much wave a firearm in our direction they will be shot!”

Lt Piero Calamai, “What? How dare you try to take over the ship?”


----------



## jasper (Apr 13, 2004)

Chapter 4 Dead Time 0800+ Day11 -993

	Captain Cass Mason sat at the other end of time from poor Lt Calamai. It not often a person gains the captaincy from what could be said as a mad mutiny. “All right people lets have the reports from last night. Both recorders are running. Captain Calamai you first.” Cass felt pity for Calamai the poor civilian was use to just trying to placate bossy star port controllers or sissy nobles. Not taking over command of a ship when he had to kill the captain himself or die. 

Lt Piero Calamai sigh and fumbled three times before he found his voice. In a dead flat voice he started “The following ship personnel were killed Captain Eddie Smith, Head steward T. H. Warren, steward Benji Harrison, gunner Fred G. Halberstadt, Gunner Christopher Jones, Gunner Marvin R. Young. This adds to the other personnel lost in Pokka space. This leaves the following ship personnel alive, Lt Piero…”

Cass interrupted, “ Captain Piero Calamai.”

Piero continued, “ Pilot Billy Turner, head engineer Tommy Pickles Andrew, Doctor J.H. Wells. Gunner Jamie M. Sprayberry. This is means the Qbert cube is undermanned and can not legally continue on once we break jump space and enter our next port of call at Ranua. Doctor your report.” he looked away and lost himself to his thoughts.

Doctor Wells voice rumbled out, “As of 0730 I have not discover what cause the outbreak of madness. These are the facts as of this time. It appears to have affected everyone who became mad at around the same time. Virushi, Aslan, and Vargr were not affected. Affected subjects appear to go into a homicidal rage with symptoms being a foaming at the mouth and uncontrollable giggling. The following are ships passengers who either affected or were killed in the aftermath. James and Ethel Gowan, John Kissane, Conley Ness, Ricky Nelson, Jameal Tolliever, Jason and Monica Tinner, Hester Uacomb, Wilton Wright, Sturgris Hall, Grace Grant, Bill Taylor, Henry Homewood, Sue Holmes, and Madison Steward. Sir Lawrence Knight the third was affected by the madness but overcome by Mr. Frank McQuade. The victim is now in low berth and blood samples are being analyzed. That is all.”

Corpsman Alice Rascon took over, “Of the marines of Charlie company the following were KIA. Lt Paige Mitch, 2nd Lt Woody Williams, Corporal Charles Weeks,  Corporal Jesse N. Funk, Lance Mary E. Walker, Pfc Ted T. Tanouye, Pfc Donna C Faith the second, Pvt Donald N.T. Call, Lt Charles A MacGillivary, Pvt Archibald Mathis, Pvt Jack W. Mathis and Pvt Martin O May. The walking wound who are ready for combat duty  Staff Sgt John Bobo, and Capt Cass J. Mason. All other personnel either received no wounds or minor wounds. The package is still safe and unharmed.“

Lt Piero, ”Big fat hairy deal. So your mail is safe.”

Cass, “Captain Calamai! Chill! Don’t worry about our mission. Worry about yours. Getting the remaining passengers to port safely. My remaining men and the McQuade brothers will be helping you.  We will be working six hours on and six off. Fortunately we in jump space so there not much to do. The McQuade brothers, Sharnatha, and Scout Squish will be helping as their training allow for other jobs as needed. Okay everyone remember we still under martial law so if you have to break heads do so but gently. Captain Calamai see if you can give me the expense chits. I will sign for unlocking all the full service galley and wet bar capabilities. Let the passengers drink themselves into a stupor for all I care. The Imperium will pay for it. Dismiss.” 

Later in the lab Sharnatha discovers some strange biological readings on the blood sample. It was strange that the doctor did not notice. When she brought it to his attention he nearly bit her head off.  She did not accept his excuse of being tired and made a note of it to bring it up with Frank. 

The rest of trip in jump space when fast and finally on day fourteen 993 at 0700 ship hour the intercom became active and the announcement begun.

“This Lt um Captain Calamai we have just broken into normal space in the Ranua system. “ A length pause followed. Then Piero started yelling, “ What the? This isn’t Ranua. It is…“ The rest of his statement was cut short by a shot gun blast then the intercom was cut off.


----------



## jasper (Apr 13, 2004)

Chapter 5 Mass Messages 
	The silence on the high passenger deck was loud. The McQuade brothers grabbed their weapons and dove for the lift barely beating Squish to the door. As the lift open they were met by Sgt Adams who fell back to rear of the lift. Squish tired to squeeze himself into the lift but had to back out.
Frank, “here is the key Squish. We send the lift down for you. Meet us at the bridge.” He punch the button and turned the override key.

All the party tired to enter the bridge at once, they saw Piero’s body slumped on the deck. Half his face was missing. The communication station was blinking. Squish activated the speaker.

“Attention. Attention to any ship. Coin is interdicted world. You may not land here. If you are declaring an emergency please do so on emergency channel five. “ This stopped and the second message began, “Warning Warning to all ships in the area. Be advised that Star port Coin has been attacked by pirates. Tracking has the pirates still in system. Go to weapons hot. If possible flee and report attack to nearest star port.”

On the heels of that the third message started, “ Attention Qbert cube. Kill engines and be prepared to be boarded. This the dread pirate Robot toe. No harm will come to you if you don’t resist.”

Squish snapped off the comm. He hit the intercom. ”All crew report please” he said in his soft voice.

“This is Tommy I got Sprayberry down here in the engine room with me. All is secure.”

Frank squeezed by Squish and hit the intercom, “ Captain Mason, Doctor Wells, Pilot Turner report.”

“Captain Mason here. All is secure. The package is secure. I sending a force up the causeways to secure the passengers.”

“Doctor, Pilot report in!” bellowed Frank. He motion to the gunny who gave him the high five and started opening the causeway hatch which lead to secondary crew deck. 

“Yo! brother The ship’s locker is open. It missing at least a shot gun.” bellowed Jesse.

Squish back out of the bridge. Humaniti never built anything for normal size people. He was glad the humans were now speaking in normal tones instead of their regular whispers. He heard the lift coming up again. “Lift coming up “ he mentioned.

Frank and Jesse took the left corridor and Squish took the right to flank around to the lift. 

The door open to reveal a cat eating mouse grinning pilot Billy Turner. He smiled and left his shotgun on his right shoulder.

“Drop it!” order the McQuade brothers.

Turner’s smile grew bigger. “ I think not. You need to drop yours if you want to live. I control this ship and you can’t do anything about it. So lower your weapons and I will let you live. If not then you and more passengers die. “

Frank replied, ‘We have you out numbered. We have you in our sights. Our weapons are aimed at you while yours is threatening the ceiling of lift. So tell me why we should lower our weapons?”

Turner, “Because of my ace in the hole. The pirates just want the ship. So I rule!” He grinned. Two shotgun blast and a laser pistol removed the grin.

“Rule Hades maybe, “ replied Frank as the smoke cleared. Then the scuttling charge in the bridge blew taking out the pilot controls. Frank called for the engineer and heard the gunny report that the doctor had been murdered.

A few minutes later Andrews and Sharnatha heads were under the console while Mason and Frank look on. Andrew and Sharnatha were arguing on how long the jury rigging would take. She was sure she could do it. Andrew knew she could not do it in under an hour. They both made their cases to Mason. Mason thought for a minute.

“Okay there no way you can get full functionality to the controls in under an hour. In one hour the pirate will be in range. Coin has nothing left space worthy. Gunny start the flight check on the SSP. Andrews grab what ever equipment you need and the people you need. Start adding seats to your ships boat. Nothing fancy just something to hold the passengers in the seats until they make land fall. Jesse start the flight check on the ship’s boat. Gunner Sprayberry warm up the weapons and I need a class on your weapon mounts as soon as you get your weapons hot. Andrews  before you get to welding open the ship’s safe and have the necessary papers if the passengers what to draw out their accounts. “ He key the intercom. “Death Dogs Charlie Company. Fetch a Pail of Water. All passengers have forty minutes to prepare for emergency disembarking. You will be limited to what you can carry on your person. Corpsman Alice Rascon will provide motion sickness and tranquilizer on request five minutes before boarding of ship’s boat. All people wanting to withdraw their funds from the ships safe report to their guide in one half hour. Middle passengers your guide will be Jesse McQuade. High passengers  your guide is Squish. That is all for now.”  He paused to collected his thoughts.

“That okay with you two Squish and Jesse?” They agreed and walked toward the lift. The Captain motioned Frank to follow him. He noticed Frank was packing two extra hand computers at his hips. As he waited for the lift he asked, “Where did you get those comps?”

Frank replied, “One is the doctor’s only thing that stands out is a line of Hiver stating A good friend has a good day when he shake hands seven times. Plus our good doctor worked for GenAssist. The other is Turner’s.”  They were both quiet on the way down. As they step off the lift Alice and Alex were man handling a teenager into a vac suit. They then proceeded to frog march him into the lift.

“You want to see the SSP?” asked Mason,” It was authorized the week after you mustered out. “

“Sure” Frank replied. Frank look around. What started out as a normal hold had been butchered. A gun mount was wedge into wall next to a center divider. On closer examination it look like someone took a ship’s boat deck and wedged in a gun mount but the distance was off.

Mason keyed the iris value on the center door to reveal a ship’s boat. “ It not a ship’s boat. We tore all the cargo and passenger space out. Add three gun mounts and filled the rest with fuel. It widens the boat by two meters on the side on one meter on top. Takes a crew of five to fully operate.”

“But you only five left.” mentioned Frank.

“We will make do Frank. Feel free to look it over while I talk will Bobo and get some stuff ready.” Cass slipped into the pilot house and left Frank alone for five minutes. When he came back motion Frank to the lift as the lift started so did he, “Raise your right hand Colonel and hold out your left.” Frank did so and felt a hand comp being placed in his hand. “You in the Marines sir. Here is my comp with the latest report. Sorry I can’t stand on ceremony. I am assigning Corpsman Rascon to you. You will have to make planet fall on the night side of planet at the old star port landing on the equator. The star port lost its ship boat, some air rafts and lots of personnel on the pirates attack.  They still working on damage control and  causalities. My marines will be grounding their weapons and ammo into your ship’s boat. They will also issue each passenger a snub pistol. I hope they don’t blow your head off sir. Get the package home sir.” He saluted and dashed out the lift as it open. 

The hour pass too quickly.

Jesse double checked  his console as Frank strapped himself in. Two minutes later  four gees hit him as Jesse  hit the throttle  to take them away from the Qbert cube. The last thing he saw before the boat swung toward the planet was the Qbert cube going one way. The SSP going the other. Was there any chance of two ships manned with three men each could fight off a pirate and survive?


----------



## jasper (Apr 13, 2004)

Ref comments Skip if you want to continue the story.
That was the end of first session. This is first traveller campaign for me. It is the first campaign for all of us using the T20 rules base. So if characters feats/skills change this is due us making corrections to sheets. I wasn't thinking someone who bring in a Visrushi Which a living bulldozer. Of course since the deck plans I down loaded from either Ron's Deck Plans or the company site are geared for humans. Also the players rotate in and out due to jobs etc so if a character disappear in the middle of chapter. That is the way of my gaming group. I will be trying to get the players to report their PC pov. And they have already thrown my plans for a loop. I will post character sheets if asked and I get a copy from the players.


----------



## jasper (Apr 16, 2004)

Chapter 6 Screaming in the Dark
	Jesse McQuade wrestled the controls as the boat hit the atmosphere. It been over a year since he was behind a boat’s controls and this ship had the kilometers on it. Plus he was trying to land in the dark with only a grid mark reference plus the beacon was out. He paid no attention to the various complains from the passengers the loudest being the ramf Prince Andrew Sullivan Smith. He griped at his brother to get all the instruments up especially radar. The radar and other instruments settled down as he passed the third kilometer mark. Be banked right hard to line up on the landing strip. “Great an old abandon E class port that would make the field about only three kilometers long and one wide,” he thought. He flipped the landing cycle at one kilometer and got green across the board. He relaxed until he passed five hundred and the ground radar started to break up.

“Brace! Brace! Brace for hard impact. The field…” he started as the ground slapped the belly of the ship. He fought and gain some control of the ship so he didn’t fish tail and tumble. But his teeth clacked with every bounce. The records were off. The field was higher and partially over grown with trees and vines. The ship porpoise down the field shedding landing gear, trees, and components.

“We going to die!” shrieked Prince Andrew. The rest of his comment was aborted by a swift backhand to his midriff as Alice punched him while screaming “down!” And try to shove his head between his knees. On the third bounce she saw Fred Smith’s belt give away he was toss over his seat and into the mid-bulkhead. “Don’t!” unfortunately June loosen her seat to grab Fred. On the forth bounce she was airborne. The ship bounces slowed and the long slide started. As the ship slowed to a stop Alice, hit her and Princes straps. “Fuel Leak! Fuel Leak everyone move!” she bellowed as she slapped the door release. Amazing it worked! She frog marched the Prince fifty meters before she notice no one followed her. She shoved her shotgun into Andrew’s chest causing him to grasp it. “If it not sophont shoot it. If you don’t know shoot it.” She dashed back into the ship. No flame no smoke and the passengers were confused and dazed she grabbed Brenda by her neck and flung her toward the exit. The rest started to follow. She saw the Aslan checking the condition of June, she dropped to check Fred. Crack head, broken leg folded the wrong way and the neck. Fred Smith DOA. Making eye contact with the Aslan she knew June Bellefleur had joined Mr. Smith. She tossed the body over her shoulder and left the ship. The McQuade brothers were arguing and see about the ship’s unloading.

Frank,”You broke another one! I telling mom when we get home!”

Jesse “Who told me the ground was suppose to be two and FIFTY meters lower. And Mr. Lt. Colonel who forgot to mention the strip was over grown? I thought a lieutenant colonel knew these things? “He put a little English on box of Icers he toss to his brother.

Frank grunted as the box smack him in belly, ”Ok you got me there. But I still telling mom!”

The group settled in about fifty meters from the ship. Some of the passengers want to light a fire and were voted down by Frank and other travellers. The group the wanted to get to the abandon star port field house and were again shouted down by Frank.  There would be no moving through unknown territory until daylight. Coin had thirty hours days. The ones who couldn’t sleep took turns digging graves or standing watch.

When the sun graced the horizon the survivors divided up the supplies and the gleaming steel antenna tower which was painted a golden red pointed the way to field house. The journey was under two kilometers with the only excitement being when Charles Bywaters was nearly bitten by a snake. A small argument broke out over whether to keep the corpse was settled when Rami coiled around one hand and resumed walking.

The field house was still sealed against the elements. It had two rooms an empty lounge which all the furnishings had been removed and the radio room. A ladder lead up from the radio room to roof which had a short railing surrounding the edges and a huge radio tower which was about three hundred meters in length. Sharnatha and Jesse spend an hour working on the generator before they got it running.  They figured they only had thirty five hours of fuel. So they decided to limit the time the radio was broadcast. However Jack Gene a belter was able to recharge his batteries on his long range communicator and get a signal off the communications satellite. 

The star port administrator Baker updated them on the situation. The SSP and QBert had destroyed the pirate ship. However the SSP was lost, the QBert was on an in bound course and it was passing through orbit two (Venus orbit) and the port had only the responder replying.  All of the ports space craft had been destroyed, hundreds of causalities, and it would be at least seven days before they could spare a pressurized air raft to come pick them up. The administrator set up a schedule for the ship wreck passengers to make radio contact. Col McQuade set up four hour watches for around the clock the passengers were excused but Alice volunteered to get a break from the prince. Two people would stay on the roof as look outs. 

Around noon local of the first day the guard caught movement from the jungle tree line. A band of four or more Coin Crickets came from out the jungle. Coiners resemble a semi-upright eight legged praying cricket. They had compound bows and daggers. Two of crickets disappeared inside the wreck they came out bearing one of seats. Some investigated the graves and the outside the wreck. They left hauling the chair. Hours passed slowly, the temperature outside was about 43 C and about 37 inside. The humidity clung to the stranded passengers like a drunker to a best friend. In the middle of day a group of ten Coiners one driving a Kolomoto dragon the size of an ox with a wagon attached pulled up between the ship and the graves. Two of the group started walking a search pattern across the width of field. Seven started digging up graves and one appeared to be supervising. 

Rami who was on watch at the time was outraged! He first zeroed in one the searchers then settled on the surpervisor. The shot was about fifteen hundred meters so it was still in range of his sniper rifle. He steady a good sight  pictured and melted into the zone.

He fired!


----------



## jasper (Apr 16, 2004)

Chapter 7 Dinner is Served
	The Coin Cricket tumbled loosely into the partially dug grave. Then the boom of the shot rolled over the natives.

Rami grinned, “Got him!"

Jack grinned even wider, “Don’t got him!" He spoke as all the Coiners bailed out of partially dug up grave. One was rubbing his skull as all the natives felt into the woods. Rami started to take another shot but his point was proven the graves alone. The rest of daylight pass into darkness slowly as Rami made a mental game of counting the sweat drops which fell of the belter's nose.

The next morning the report from port was not encouraging the Qbert still had not made contact but the responder was still working. As the monthly pick up run was around the seventh of each month rescue of the Qbert would be long in coming. As requested by the administrator who Rami pointed out to the others Baker did say “Don’t tell me you shot a Coiner.” so they didn’t. But did find out if they had killed a Coiner they would have been charged with murder and the Emperor would not be pleased.

The only excitement in the morning was when Jesse was going to see on the generator a huge green jungle worm called the Silk worm by the native which is over ten meters in length swallow the generator and tried to have Jesse for desert. After a few blast from various shotguns, rifles and laser pistols the Silk Worm collapsed.

"You killed bro, you clean it." yelled down Frank.

"No I didn't. Squish killed it," remarked Jesse as he wipe goop off himself and let himself be bandaged by the Aslan. 

Squish with the aid of the belter and Rami hauled the worm to the middle of tarmac. Then clean up is a nearby spring while others took guard duty.

Just after midday a band of twenty Coiners came out of jungle on the far side of tarmac. They were scatter with their compound bows holding an arrow notch but not drawn. When they spied the carcass of the worm, all thoughts of  adventurers were forgotten. They circled the body and examined the bullet holes. A quick powwow took and all but three retreated into the woods. One proceed to strip himself of his weapons and slowly walked toward the shack with all arms extend out. The watch called for the colonel and he, Squish, and two others went outside to talk with the native.

The following conversation was long frustrating and difficult. None of landing party spoke Cricket and none of translators had in their database. The Coiner spoke very little Galactic. No the party were not miners. No Squish was not a pet, an animal, for sale, and mean.  Yes the castaways did kill the worm. No they did not want the carcass but would accept three hundred liters of green inkume (a perfume base) for it in trade. Yes they would be here tomorrow. The natives retreated and later in the day a cleaning crew with one lizard and huge cart hauled the carcass away.

Just before dawn of the next day the sleepers were serenaded awake by band of one hundred crickets playing what could be kindly described as Kiss’s arrangement of Hank Williams Senior “Your Cheating Heart” done in three part harmony with feeling. Rami was not sure this was a sneak assault and kept checking his ears to see if they were bleeding.  The band got halfway went with a final flourish the music stop. Frank had been moved to tears. Tears of pain. The band broke apart and when what could be generously called  parade rest and out walked their spokesman.

The Coin Cricket was a deep shade of jungle green. On his head with holes for his antenna was a pink belter’s cap. He wore six pistols on three separated bandoliers. One bandolier was encrusted with cheap rhinestones. The second was encrusted with emeralds of various sizes. The final bandolier was encrusted with diamonds of various sizes.  His waist belt was full of most empty cartilage casting from various millimeter weapons but a few rounds of nine millimeter  were present.  He was wearing a purple ascot made out of three towels sewn together and on closer examination had various Imperium military patches. Of his six pistols, three were carved from wood, one was a laser pistol with the power cord cut off which flap wiggled and bounce in the breeze and two real and well maintained nine millimeter pistols.

Introductions were made and the adventurers discover they were in the present of Able only one of three  Crickets removed from Coin before the plague of 973. He spoke good if broken Galactic. It seem the Hive Mother, which according to the database was only a rumor, want to have the adventurers to dinner. That was to dinner not as dinner.  Other business would be discussed at dinner. 

The discussion which followed was loud,  well discussed and sloppy. The group would split into two. With most the Travellers going to the dinner and the rest of passengers staying behind. Prince Andrew Sullivan Smith argued as a noble he was the rankest sophant he should lead the party. Squish took exception to the uppity sixteen year old and try to gently knock some sense into the boy. The boy collapse into a limp bundle and Corpsman Alice Rascon was shoving a shot up his nose while speaking ,”If he is dying so are you.” Fortunately the kid was just knock out. He would recover and the Aslan took time to doze him with a tranquilizer to keep him out of everyone hair. The prince had been an excellence example of nobility was. So he thought. Except for Alice and Frank who were under orders to keep him alive the rest of group would cheerfully swap him for two stale beers and a half smoke cigar.  So Frank left Alice in charge of shed and personnel and with orders to get twelve hours sack time, the rest followed Able into the woods.

After about a four hour march the party were taken into an underground cavern. Then dinner was served except for the music which the Coiners insisting on playing the Cheating Heart anthem a couple of times, the dinner was pleasant. One high point was when the crickets played Beethoven  thirty sixth violin concerto using only their bodies.  The hive mother arrived and great her guest through Able. The Hive Mother dropped a bombshell into the after dinner mints by asking if the party would take a message scroll to the Emperor. The Coiners wanted a full alliance with the Imperium. The remove of Gateway Metals contract of sole ownership of the mine or the power to tax Gateway. More free range teachers which after some discussion was found out to be for an university be built on planet or Coiners be able to attend universities on other worlds. A star port of B class or better. And various other sundries to be discuss later. To sweeten the pot or bribe the Imperium the Coiners would allow the underdeveloped lands be open for farming. Improved inkume would be offered to the market. The gold in the chaff was access to Ancient technology.  The group was given a meter by meter sized scroll which show a line drawing of cricket with a surveyor staff stand in front of what appeared to be a piece of Ancient technology. However no one on the planet must know of this secret mission. The party agree to do their best but wanted to be able to return to Coin as they wish even if the mission wasn’t a success and other minor favors.

The party was return to the landing field a few hours before local midnight. Two days later around midmorning the ill-fated passengers hear the sounds of two air rafts.


----------



## jasper (Apr 16, 2004)

Chapter 8 It's a Deal?
	 The party and the passengers arrive to Coin's class D star port the midmorning of day twenty-one of 993. After a two day integration of everyone they were put up into the port’s hotel for free.  The Travellers were discussing the pass few days and how to get off the planet.

Frank and Rami were discussing the scroll in private when they compared notes and notice they both caught on that Able’s speech patterns got better as the dinner when on. Also Frank remembered Able told him of a rumor of one of doctors won a ship in game. Their eyes lit up. Frank strolled down the main street to hospital and doctors office. Outside the office was sign with Doctors I. Wag Tale and Hugh N. Being xeno-biology, biology, and general practice, part time dentists. 

The human nurse asked Frank which of doctor he wanted. He replied the human being and she ask for Hugh to step out.  Out came a Vargr with a white lab coat in lower left panel of coat it appear to have an appliqué of Vargr walking a human. Frank ignored the panel and mention he heard the doctor played poker. Hugh grinned at him wolfishly, “Both of us play. Since all the patients are stable and we need a break. How about Miss Macy’s around seven local this evening.” Frank agreed shook hands and left. He paused as he walked out the door to hear the doctor speaking about fleecing new sheep. He grinned as the door quietly closed behind him.

The Travellers, the doctors, Miss Macy, and two miners were all gather in the back room. Miss Macy had a round of drinks served and explain the table rules. The maximum bet would be a thousand to begin with but this could be increased at the end of each hour by all players still in agreeing. Breaks would be every hour with new deck being opened after the break. Players who were tapped out could stay but must leave the table. No markers but titles, property, etc could be accepted by all parties at the table agreement. 

The play started out slow but by the end of third hour only the doctors and Frank were still in. Frank discovered the doctors were both born on the same starship. Their parents were friends and they grew up together and when into school together and graduated with same grade point average. So they when into practice together as team. Gateway Metals had been their employer for over thirty years but had only been on station for five years. By the end of fourth hour, only the doctors and Frank were still in the game and Miss Macy was pouring thousand year old Johnnie Walker to the players and herself. The others had to pay and no one wanted to pay the kilo credit a shot. Doctor Irving Wag Tale threw his chips and savored his last shot at the end of four hour. The money and cards had been falling Frank way all night. Until this last hand, he had drawn two pair and king. The doctor was a blank slate. He had stood pat. All most all his money was in and he had been over one hundred fifty thousand to good at the start of hour. His two pair was good but the doctor hand had to be better. Time to bluff, hope, and raise.

Frank, “One! And raise twenty.”

Hugh’s tailed wagged and he controlled it. “Call. Raise twenty and dealer stands pat.” He was holding a full house.

The card glided over the table a slid to halt to in front of him. He glanced at it. And slowly moved to his left hand side. He was a dead man. Time to buy the pot.

Frank smirked, “Call. Raise the rest. Which you can’t match.” 

Hugh let at a yip! He glanced over to his associate. Irving nodded. “Would take a slightly used starship? It is called…”

Frank replied, “No.”

Hugh finished, “the Ebon Rapturous.” 

Frank suddenly found Sharnatha claws digging into his right shoulder. He heard mumble Rapturous. His left shoulder was being grinded to pulp by 

Jesse. “Take it bro” Frank spoke and squeezed. Frank glanced over at Miss Macy.

Miss Macy, “the paper is good. It will not be the first time the ship changed hands at this table.”

Frank, “Deal” and sucked in oxygen as the claws were removed from his shoulders.

Hugh N. Being growled, “I drew aces and sevens. Full house.” He flipped over two red aces and three sevens.

Frank McQuade sighed, “I only drew two pair. Aces and Eights.” He flipped over two black aces and two black eights. As he saw both doctors being to beam.

“But drew an eight” with flourish he flop over the eight of diamonds. “Full house!”


----------



## jasper (Apr 16, 2004)

Ref notes skip IF don't want the mood broken.

This brings the story almost up to last session. But since the next session will deal with various of the ship details I hold over the action to then. Also we had to move the game and folders with all the ship notes were at another gamers house. (yes now I keep full duplicates)
the players threw me for a loop after crash. i was expecting to walk out when one pointed out there would be alot of air rafts in a mning town. And they didn't want to walk out.  I was expecting session two being the first march (and chewing up some of the extras) and first coiner meeting. The third the treaty scene and arrival at the port.
Also Rami had problem with rifle stats so we agree to adjust the range on some weapons. I thought I would have to react Zulu when Rami took the shot but he missed by 2. i was hoping to chew up Jesse but we all discovered how deadly combat is in traveller. If the party had arrive one round later Jesse would had been worm food. The worm was just a purple worm. Cr 12. The party is around 7th so standard cr are out the window. Also xp in traveller is given more by hitting goals and not just chewing up the scenery. 
The ship plans for the Qbert and most other ships are from
http://homepage.mac.com/vutpakdi/Traveller_Deck_Plans/Menu8.html
ron vutpakdi's traveller deck plans.  
Qbert used pride of tripolis plans with addition of one deck plan with two gun mounts. The SSP secret sucker punch. Was to take a 20 ton ship plan and add 3 gun mounts remove most the seats. add gunner postion and fill the rest with fuel.

We are using the Traveller t20 handbook. t20 lite , and gateway domain pdf. Note coin uwp (describe world) has been change. And some of the Reach history. Reach is not allied with imperium. 
The maddness was release by the doctor. However i allowed the players roll for the npc. I just wish they would roll that way when their lives were on the line. The players decide they did not want to roll the combat between the npcs so we just flipped a coin (challenge no go coin from recuirter) to see who won the combat. Mom when mad  and took out another mad victim before Alice won the combat.

The questions I asked on qli traveller site were cheerfully answered. Check out their freedown loads.


----------



## jasper (Apr 16, 2004)

Chapter 9 It’s a Ship
	Miss Macy collected the hands for the wall of fame and gave every one a shot of Johnny Walker 1000. The group met with the good doctors a half a kilometer passed the line. The line is the official boundary between star port Imperium land and the planets. They were outside of hanger needing painting. The signage of front had been often painted over. The oldest lettering was GenAssist Hang, ending with Gateway Metals Storage hanger seven. The doctor opened the lock on the entrance door and flicked on the lights. The hanger was nearly totally full of various storage containers. Some of the containers were stacked to the ceiling. 

“Where is the ship?” asked Frank McQuade.

“Behind the boxes. If you climb up the red stripe containers you could see it”, replied Doctor Hugh and wagged his tail gleefully.

“Bro it is a ship!” yelled down Jesse McQuade after a hasty climb just being Sharnatha who put in, “A 400 dTon one. It could hold up to 150 in cargo maybe.”

“ But it so covered with dust and winter kudzu! It looks like we won a ship and a garden!” griped Sharnatha.

“You not breaking this one brother “called up Frank.

“I telling mom. Your ship is already broken," quipped Jesse.

The doctor handover the papers and help arranged for a crew and equipment to unbury the ship. The crew and rental cost the group a kilo credit. 

After inspection Sharnatha called a meeting to list the ship’s shape and inventory. It wasn’t ship shape. Sharnatha started read, “Listing to port. Port air flap flapping. Gyro spun down.
A crack is in front landing skid. Port maneuver engine is out of alignment. Port Lift hydraulics leaked out. Air raft is missing. All external Iris values rotten cracked. Ship locker lock busted.
Swing cabin shower cold only. Starboard cabin shower hot only. No bedding in all cabins.
Sick bay no meds. Low berth number four window painted pink.  Swing cabin iris value gaskets old and cracked. Life support filters missing, cracked, old, and fouled. A large blood stain is on crew table. Starboard crew table chairs missing padding. 3 bullet holes in rear chair of crew table.
First starboard crew room wall has been spray painted Maddie loves Kirk on wall in lime green.
Cabin air is foul, full of pollen and other stuff. Sick bay is missing all bedding. Sick bay monitors cords cut. Fuel leak on starboard engine one liter a day. Laser lenses are dirty and fouled.
Rat nest in missile launch tube. Broken still is in air raft berth. Air raft hatch busted. A deck of cards missing 3 of clubs but with 2 aces of spades found in port laser gunner room. Tread/rubber marks length of hold. Communication antenna is missing. The engineer’s tool box has 1 large 2 meter adjustable wrench, 4 pd sledge hammer, 1 match, and 1 bible. Technical manual for jump 2 General Products engine hard copy missing chapters 2, 6,9,13 with Aslan Play girl center fold tuck inside.  Technical manual for General Products Fusion engine only contains Chapter 1 and 16. Technical manual for Hercules Pressurized Air Raft Model 1700 Cover only. 7 packs of chewing gum USED under copilot station.  3 laser burns on starboard wing. Port crew cabin is missing window. “

Sharnatha drew another breath, “The following stuff is working or passed power check. Fusion Plant, Water and life support, Purification Plant, Computer flight avionics, sensors and communications, Fuel Scoops, and the computer has copies of all manuals. On the good side the entertainment vids old serials from the 500’s Andy Aslan, Harry Hiver (comedy series), and Killer K’kree including the infamous Killer marries a Hiver and Killer kisses Andy Aslan, and Laddie the Vargr. Biography of Cleon I 10 hours, Julian War opera version 20 hours, Imperial/Aslan peace treaty of 380 33 hours,  2nd frontier saga 600 hours with 100 hours on making of saga. 3 packs of Centaurius Cigars (30), Aslan Playgirl Series years 982-983. Pink shotgun with 3 shells names Gloria, Gale, and Gladys. 1 pt Aslan Catnip Cream de mint 70 proof. 1 pt Emperor Espresso 50 proof. “ She tossed her pad on the table “ I am going to bed.  Tomorrow I will check out the names.”

She was talking about what was in place of port missile rack gunner room which had been converted to cargo.  However it was sealed. The door had sealed, bolted, and welded shut. The names of Roy, Sixius, and Orin were painted in red over the door with a note. “Do not open turn contents over to Solomani authorities. Rami and Sharnatha did some research and discover those were the names of nursery terrorists. This group murdered a shipload of children and family members on a vacation luxury liner on Day 113-970 by releasing a killer robot into the nursery. A three mega credit was listed for their heads. Other reports had families offering more credits for the terrorist in various states of living. 

While they were doing this the McQuades were looking at the ship’s paper. They scratched their heads at the list. 

Former owners of Ebon Rapturous Doctor Hugh N. Being Day 300 991- Day 18 993 lost to Frank at poker table. Bob Markland Day 200-990 to Day 300-991, Sue Macy Day 200-989 to Day 200 -990, Fred H. Murphy Day 100-988 to Day 200-989, Long fellows Mining company Day 100 -997 to Day 100-988, Bill Longfellow Day 13-986 to Day 100-987. 2 year blank. Old Worlds Mining  983-985,  Ashenusharger-Ngonarz Mercantile Enterprises 977-982 Mantarillion Shipping 955 -977 Jeffers Killady-Stornhaven  931 to 955. 

In the afternoon they met with Honest Jasper the star ports only ship repair company. Jasper was eager for the work. The contract with Gateway was ok but it was rare that any other ship landed and here was one that needed a lot of work. His secretary gave him the signal.  “Good. I glad you left your weapons home. Now I don’t have to use the bullet proof partition. “ He pointed to the drop down partition.  “Ok. My crew has inspected the ship and we have come up with a bill. “

“To make the ship totally space worthy. “He flipped the sheet on the display.

“1,922,109.13 credits. “ Jesse eyes bugged out. Frank gasped. Squish’s jaw dropped. Sharnatha grabbed her tailed and pulled.  Jasper waited until they came to. 

As he flipped the second sheet he continued, “However we are not able to provide all the need materials and crew to do so, plus we not licensed to certify ships. But the regulations do allow me to issue you a temporary worthiness rating to get you to a class C base. So you don’t have pay that now. The cost to get the ship into space it will cost 274,587.09 credits. Plus 54,000 credits for life support, plus 20,000 credit for various supplies for a total of 348,587.09 credits. “ Jasper waited. A brief discuss occurred and pooling their resources the group would be able to afford it. They started laying down the credits.

Jasper thumbed the intercom, “O’Brian! You have clean and launch job at the hanger eighteen. It will be a few days. “ He shook their hands and led them out. 

Three nights later while drinking at Miss Macy’s, Jesse made a smart remark about Himme who was drinking a saucer of milk across the way. Suddenly he felt a bottle bust against his head. “Cat hater!” screamed the attacker. Both tables arose in mayhem. Squish giggled as he tail slapped one of the attackers across the bar, over the bar top and into the mirror behind. The bartender heard bones break as the tail made impact. Just as the fight was getting good, a cloud of pepper gas exploded in the middle of fight. 

“Next round is buck shot boys and girls, “ she bellowed as she racked the shotgun. The bartender was busy with first aid when the marines arrived to put down the fight and arrest the brawlers. Jesse and Billy Matson, the one who flew into the mirror, were taken to the hospital. The rest were toss into jail. The judge arrived at jail an hour later and fined all but Squish a hundred credits for brawling.  Squish would stay in jail until his trial. Additional charges would be filed depending on the results of surgery. The man was in critical condition and his survival was iffy.

The next day the trial was held. The victim would be tried for deadly assault, brawling, and destruction of private property. Miss Macy dropped the private property charge when Squished agree to pay for the damage. The brawling charge was a hundred credit fine. However the deadly assault charged carrying a prison sentence and or fine.  Rami tried with all his might to get the charge dropped. The judge was not listening to who started it, or any other argument. Lucky Rami was able to get Squish off without prison sentence. Squish was fined fifty thousand which he was unable to pay. Jack stepped in with the money but made Squish sign an I.O.U. for forty three thousand five hundred credits. Squish record would hold a felony conviction. Rami pointed out even with it happening on Imperium soil it would take months and years to trickle through all star ports. 

On the morning of day twenty two, the group returned. The ship sparkled. Sharnatha discovered the work crew had refilled the tool box to include a full box of matches, a pack of chewing gum and roll of silver duct tape. In the afternoon they received word the QBert cubed was entering parking orbit. Tommy Andrews and Captain Cass Mason were the only survivors. The pirate ship had been destroyed. The Travellers decided to help. So they started cracking fuel.

Tommy had checked the regulations. If he abandoned the ship it could be claim for salvage and the rescue crew would ten percent. If he stayed on board the ship would still be legally under way but in general distress. The passengers could not be taken aboard. With talks with group, ground control, and star port administrator no qualified flight crew could be found. So Andrews decided to reach into the ship’s funds. He would pay the Travellers six hundred credits per dTon of fuel they delivered to orbit. He would allow the remaining eleven passengers back on board to obtain their belongings except for those in the cargo holds.  He would pay the Travellers for two middle passages or two low berth  passages for the eleven. He would also pay a kilo credit for them to deliver a message to the Tukera company representative in Ranua which would ask for a relief crew. 

The remaining passengers, the two surviving marines, the prince and the new crew boarded the ship. On the day 30-993 the Ebon Rapturous rose. It flew out of atmosphere of Coin and sailed into a misjump!


----------



## jasper (Apr 21, 2004)

Chapter 10 Jump Money
	The ship shuttered. The jump field stabilized. Everyone knew something when wrong. Squish had dropped a decimal point badly. The good thing was they were alive. The worry was would the ship break up on returning to normal space, miss the planet, or were they on jump space voyage to nowhere. 

            Sharnatha woke in the middle of the night. The cabin she had chosen was freezing. She adjusted the temperature and rolled over. Thirty minutes later she woke again the cabin was still freezing. She reset the temperature to normal. A quarter of hour she awoke. The temperature was dropping pass zero C.  She left her cabin and climb down to engineering. She flung open the tool box and grabbed various tools and a replacement sensor. A half hour later she returned the tools. She grabbed an extra blanket from stores and adjusted the new thermometer to a nice temperature. Fifteen minutes later she awoke again freezing. She grabbed her bedding and left the cabin. Turning the sick bay temperature to five degrees above normal she deactivated the bed monitors and curled up asleep on one of medical beds. 

           The trip to Berg was uneventful except for pounding, hissing, and mounting frustration of the Aslan as no matter what she did the temperature in her state room stayed around -12C. Frank suggested they plug the drain in shower and let the water run then she could at least go ice skating to pass the time. Sharnatha did not claw his eyes out only because he was at the far end of crew table. The crew wisely did not tell her the passengers had opened book on which was going to win and the odds were now favoring the stateroom. Prince Andrew only threw three tantrums in public and demanded that Brenda be searched in his presence because she had to be cheating at cards because he always won when he played with the marines.  Alice had to body check Brenda when she lunged across the table at the prince. This resulted in Captain Mason ordering Andrew to his cabin and frog marching the prince when he didn’t move. The dressing down Mason gave the Andrew was suppose to private. Unfortunately a faulty circuit caused the speech to be broadcast all over the ship. Curiously the speaker in the prince’s cabin wasn’t working at that time. Mason came out of the cabin and posted a guard on the door. The prince had decided to stay in his room the rest of voyage. 

          On day 37-993 Squish, Frank, Sharnatha and Rami were on the flight deck as the counter approached zero. The stars snapped into place.

          “We are not dead!” spoke Frank.

          “We are not where we suppose to be either”, remarked Sharnatha, “We a day away from Berg!”	

         Jesse smiled, “Hey Squish could have missed the other way and we would hit the planet.”

          It was agreed from then on she would astronavigate, and Squish would pilot. But he would stay on the ship until they reach Ranua. The trip to Berg was good for the Aslan. She had finally got the heating fix in her cabin during the day. Berg wasn’t worth the stop except for fuel. They traded the vids for only eighty credits. The Prince let his displeasure be known when he was told he would not be allowed to disembark the ship. Berg was just a fueling stop and only two exports were industrial diamonds and sulfur compounds. He could view the twin volcanoes in the distance from the safely of flight deck. Brenda packed up Himme and rented some filters and was able to talk one of ground crew into taking the passengers sans Prince Smith of an over flight of the volcanoes. Himme seemed interested until she hit the open switch of her carrier and the smell hit her. She spent the rest of flight bouncing her mouse against the window of her carrier.  The ship lifted a day later. 

          Squish was looking over Sharnatha’s shoulder as she plotted the jumped. “But I did all that too“, he rumbled. They enter jump space. When she finally decided to call it a night, a blast of ice cold air hit frosted her muzzle.  She grabbed her pillow and marched straight to the sick bay. The trip to Mikkeli was uneventful. Sharnatha had given up on the stateroom controls. 

         They landed on Mikkeli on the afternoon of fiftieth day of nine hundred ninety three. Frank discussed the money situation unless he would win at poker or they pick up some cargo at the next stop they wouldn’t be able to pay for repairs even if the promise of million credits reward were true.  The group agreed to pool the remaining money minus expense and let Frank hit the casinos. Frank would stop if he lost have the stake money. Sharnatha and the belter would poke around for some speculation cargo. Rami and Jesse would be Jesse’s flankers. Squish and the Prince would stay on board. The marines would do guard duty outside. The passengers would be free to roam but had to be back on board an hour before lift off. Frank reminded every one due to centuries of burning hydrocarbons the planet was smog bound so everyone need a filter. Frank paid the ports fees and departed. After she got the ship loaded with fuel she left. Sharnatha quickly found a few dTons of ammo and some dTons of electronics which the shipper would hold free for a day if he didn’t get an offer. She spend the rest of time amusing herself while the ship by dissembling Himme’s cylinder and washing the collar. The electronics were very sophisticated. She hit the data net to do some searching. The cylinder was basic medicinal recorder and neural blocker. It also had a GenAssist logo inside. When she looked up it was pass midnight and only she and Himme were awake on the ship. She grabbed a bar of soap and towel and paid the prince a little visit. She grabbed one of sleeping bags of Marines which was on the floor. She tossed the bag over the prince’s head. She the stood on top of it and started to wail away. Himme helped by swiping at any toes or flesh which became exposed.  The prince repeatedly screamed for mercy and bellowed for his marines while thumbing his panic button. When she was satisfied, she and Himme dashed out the door as the Prince feebly struggle to climb out of bed sheets.  Two hours later she was abruptly awoken by the racking of a shot gun in her ear. She froze and opened her eyes.  

           Captain Cass stood over her with his weapon pointed at the ceiling. “You dropped this.” He dropped the fake panic button on her chest. “If I was in another company, I might say good job. But I would also remind certain party goers that we know when he been sleeping, we know where he been bad or good. And some bugs are a jarhead’s best friend. That is if I was in another company“  He turned, hefted a first aid kit then left the bay. 

       Meanwhile Frank had not wasted time. He sat down to the thousand credit table and won nine thousand in a few hands.  He moved to a ten kilo table and sat in. Ten hands later and he was eighty thousand to good. Another ten put him a hundred and sixty thousand credits to good. At this point the casino asked him to leave. He gave the signal to Jesse who eased out first. Buy the time he cash out the winnings, Jesse had a cab waiting to take them to the other casino.  Frank asked for a twenty kilo limit table. With three hands he was another sixty grand ahead. After that his luck changed. In another three hands he had lost the sixty. Wisely he cashed out.


         The next morning after paying for the cargo the ship lifted. A few hours later they were in jump space and again the temperature was dropping in Sharnatha’s cabin. The stress and the cold in cabin had to getting to her. During the nights she kept dreaming of Himme talking with her. The dreams were vivid. Some times Himme would give her a formula to make a human’s hair fall out. Another time Himme was offering square kilometers of land to toss both Jesse and Squish out the air lock in jump space. Still another was Himme offering to buy her a ship or for her to take out Brenda. 


       To pass the time the crew took time drilling a hole in the sealed door. A few holes were drilled and a small light cable was pushed through to throw some light on the interior.  Inside was a huge birthday present. The paper was faded. It had large yellow ducks, comical Vargr, cute puppies, and muscular Aslan. It was two plus meters tall and about one and half meters square. Everyone even the Prince took turns looking and taking guesses.  Frank ruled they would not proceed further until they reached the star port at Ranua. Seven days later the jump clock hit zero.


----------



## jasper (Apr 22, 2004)

Chapter 11 
T.N.S. Day 58-993 Turku (K-2329 Crucis Margin, Gateway Domain)

A twelve year missing ship, a missing sixteen year old, a group of missing passengers and a father missing his son all came together today. The Ebon Rapturous which is own by Ashenusharger-Ngonarz Mercantile Enterprises went missing on day 33-981 on scheduled mail run. Today she returned to port carrying the missing Prince Andrew Sullivan Smith, two marines of his loyal guard and the stranded passengers of the QBert cubed who disappeared into jump space on day 7 in Pokka space. The Emperor Smith was overjoyed. 

T.N.S Day 59-993 Turku 

The celebration is just being for the band of heroes the McQuade brothers Frank and Jesse, Sharnatha, Squish, Rami, and Jack were awarded a mega credit by Emperor Smith today in a public ceremony. The Emperor did not comment on the call by Trader Jim to resign or the fact of various trade unions are submitting proposals for the disbanding of the emperorship of The Reach. The heroes and other survivors will tomorrow be question by the Reach Rescue association to discover what when wrong. Tukera representative Paul Marks offered all survivors free high passage tickets to Ranua.  The families of slain would be notified by the authorities by the next available ship. 


T.N.S Day 66-993 Turku

Ashenusharger-Ngonarz Mercantile Enterprises reported they would sell the Ebon Rapturous to our heroes for one credit but the company would claim salvage rights to any old cargo which was aboard the Ebon. CEO Donald Northern claimed with the report from Reach Rescue association was complete.  Mr. Northern did put a call out for any reports of any sightings of the Ebon during it twelve year disappearance to be forward to his office.


T.N.S. Day 79-993 Turku

Tomorrow the Ebon will clear dry dock. This reporter wants to know where the new crew will lift for. 

Felix Needlemire submitted an official recall bill to the Quilters, Woolens, and Fabric Workers guild to recall the post of emperor this morning.


----------



## jasper (Apr 22, 2004)

Ok this brings the story up to the end of third session. Yet again they advanced the story line by one session I was planning on the group reaching The Reach at the end of next session. 

One thing to remember is combat even a bar room brawl can be deadly. Squish's player giggled when he critical and with a Virushi he can do lots of damage. 

Also Frank has a +11 on his gambling rolls even when the npcs match his bonus he generally won. Out of 46 rolls he only missed 9. 

Well they got some plot hooks and I got two small scenes ready. let see where they get hooked.


----------



## jasper (Apr 29, 2004)

Chapter 12 Party Tonight
	Chris Cashier took the paper work from Frank McQuade. He reviewed the ship papers. “So Gene Arcbinkel is now the owner of record of Ebon Rapturous. The Captain and sensors is Frank McQuade. The pilot is Squish Squash Squish. The astronavigator and medic is Sharnatha Delian.  The steward is Ali Jonkeereen. The engineer is Jesse McQuade. Gunner is Gene Arcbinkel.  The Imperium regulations require that you pay the pilot 6000 credits per month. Since Sharnatha is filling two positions her salary would be 6500 credits a month. The engineer gets 4000 credits. The gunner gets 1000 credits. The steward gets paid 3000 credits. You will pay yourself 3000 credits as sensor operator.  You will be liable to pay income taxes on these amounts even if the crew swaps off on jobs. So 2,350 credits in taxes should be paid per month. You can pay taxes either monthly, bimonthly, quarterly, or yearly by submitting the documentation here are at any other Imperium star port. The income from ship operations is due yearly and that income is total income with no deductions. Vouchers issued to you for expenses while on official Imperium business is not consider income. 

Squish read the invitation. “Greetings Squish Squash Squish. The people for the ethical treatment of aliens cordially invite you to attend a banquet in your honor on day seventy nine at seven thirty local. The location is at the Northern Inn on thirteen thirteen thirteen avenue. A vehicle will be sent for you at seven. Signed John Bother.” He mentioned the invitation to banquet to Frank who insisted on back up. 

The luxury vehicle pulled up to ship at precisely seven o’clock. It was a pressured air raft converted to carry passengers. The driver seemed unperturbed as Squish and the McQuade brothers entered the raft. The drive to ceremony was quiet. A half hour passed and the raft stopped at mid-price inn. Introductions were made all around. Frank and Jesse were seat at opposite ends of the guest of honor table. Fredrick Douglass was the speaker. Fred droned on for an hour while the McQuade brothers slowly sipped the whiskey and Squish push the food around his plate. As Squish was introduce, Jesse eyes rolled into his head and he slipped out of his seat falling face first into a potted plant. 

As the crash echoed to a stop, chaos broke loose from out of nowhere cudgels, brass knuckles, and saw off pool cues appeared in the hands of audience and speakers. Frank smiled it would be a nice brawl especially since they started it. Ten for Squish, ten for Frank and ten for Jesse. Make that ten each as Jesse drooled on foot which was kicking him in the head. Squish clubbed the Fredrick to the ground and grinned. The fight was getting worse. Two groups of five were rushing up the staircases. Frank had render two people unconscious. Squish was finishing off his fourth not noticing a sixth man was pulling a gun.

“GUN!” bellowed Frank as the guy took careful aim at the back of Squish. Three shots rang out. The assassin shot buried itself into the wall as Frank’s second shot tossed the body to the ground. The next minute was a confusion of gun fire, grunts, cussing and running. When the last body dropped three of the party goers were dashing for the exits. Squish and Frank were left standing. Frank was nursing his busted nose and his left eye was beginning to swell shut.  Frank check the bodies, two of assassins would live. He heard sirens in the background. He placed his pistol and clips on the table and started first aid on his victims.  The cops arrived.

“Oyez! This court of Turku is now in session” proclaimed the judge. “I have read the statements and findings of the investigators. Please stand and proclaim your plea when I call your name.  Jesse McQuade you are charge with failure to carry out your security duties. How do you plea? “ 

Jesse rose, “Not guilty as I was drugged by the so called victims. “

“Squish Squash Squish you are charged with one count of inciting a riot. Seven counts of assault with a deadly weapon aka your fists and tail. One count of manslaughter. How do you plea “, asked the judge.

	Squish stood, “not guilty as I was just defending myself.”

The judge look up and then glanced at his paper work, “Frank McQuade you are charged with one count of discharging a weapon in the city limits. One count of assault with a deadly weapon in the second degree and five counts of manslaughter in self defense. How do you plea?”

	Frank replied, “Not guilty with an excuse sir!”

	The trial was not going well when Inspector Thompson arrived with more information. A private conference was called by the judge involving the lawyers and inspector. A few hours later the judge return.

	“I have come to a verdict. The defendants will stand. Due to the new facts presented by the inspector I have reached a swift verdict. Frank McQuade on the charge of discharging a weapon in the city limits this court accepts the self defense plea the charge is dismissed. On the charges of assault with a deadly weapon in the second degree and five counts of manslaughter the charges are dismiss. Squish Squash Squish all your charges are dismissed. Both of you are getting off due to acting in self defense and the fact the group People of the Extermination of Aliens, formally Humans Against Toleration of eTs, is an illegal political body which due to this incident the government has found out all members of this group and they will be serving long prison sentences.  However Jesse McQuade on the charge with failure to carry out your security duties you are found guilty. This court sentences you to the maximum punishment available. Your conceal carry permit is revoked for six months. Furthermore the Security Guard Guild Local 339 has black balled you for a period of six months. This court is over.”

T.N.S. Turku Day 88-993.

The heroes of Coin have done it again. This band of brothers was able to break up a secret political group. During the bust six hate mongers were killed. The court dismissed the bogus charges against them. 

The local Minister of Justice has announced the downgrading of to Amber in Coin space. The natives of Coin have asked to join the Imperium. The local representative of Gateway Metals reported the contract for sole operations on Coin is still good. 

Tukera announced they have put together a relief crew to recover the QBert 3 from Coin’s orbit.


----------



## Tickleberry (Apr 30, 2004)

*Enter the Aslan*


I am a striped Aslan, which is quite rare, and thus quite persecuted. Rumors abound that we are either constructs of Geneassist or are corrupted Aslans by Geneassist. Either way, growing up on Kushyu was a holy terror. Things were so difficult because of my advent that I had a human nanny. She was a Scottish lady named Katie McBride. I loved her, but the accent she left me with didn't help. My English is forever hilarious because of her.

    I was a social outcast. My physical appearance made me unwelcome, but my skills with engine and body were sought after by many. I nearly didn't make it through college because of my physical defects (fur stripes a defect?!), but my excellent mind pulled me through. I can fix both you and your machine should you crash it.

    Being unwelcome on my own home planet, I naturally took to travelling. I am very good at the bargaining table, and more than one merchant rued the day he tried to cheat me. I am a wealthy young Aslan, I have a personal medkit and a standing Traveller's high fare. I thought a luxury cruise on the new Qbert vessel would be fun. Boy, was I wrong.

      The ship was attacked by pirates, but not before a turncoat aboard poisoned people into madness. Two of the passengers who weren't too sane to begin with decided to see what was left of the crew, whilst I and the varushi checked on the rest of the passengers. 

     The crazed McQuade brothers found the turncoat and blew him to smithereens, but then the scuttling charge blew. I was able to juryrigg what was left with the dubious assistance of the ship's engineer to some semblance of working order, but we still had to bail out with the pirates harassing us. 

     Strangly enough, this ship came equipped with a suicide boat, and a ship's evac boat. there were enough personnel left willing to man the suicide boat to give the passengers a chance to escape to coin. Turns out the snotty noble was a snotty prince in disguise, hence the marines willing to die for him. Unfortunately, we had to bring him along.

       If someone was going to have to die in the crash, why not the snotty prince? Noooo, it has to be two nice people. There wasn't enough of them left to save. Then we had a nice long march to the landing base. That is, what was left of it. I've seen abandoned smuggler bases in better repair. There was just enough left to repair to make us uncomfortable. I did get the generator running, and the radio worked. Just fine to tell us that rescue would be delayed.

       So now we wait, and meet the natives. They look like huge crickets. Jesse ( the craziest brother) mumbled something about fishbait and Jonah? Here I thought I knew all the earth stories.

        The natives are curious about our wrecked ship. What worries us is that the next night, they start digging up the dead. Ali, an Arab, takes exception to this, and fires on the ring leader. He gets knocked down.

       We find out the next radio contact that we were lucky we didn't kill him. There's a death sentence for killing one. I think they set a jungle worm on us for it, though. It tries to eat both our generator and Jesse. Jesse doesn't like that, and so fires down its mouth. Both Squish and Gene fire  on it, and blast the 60 foot behemoth to bits. Gene and Squish take credit for the kill, though in fairness, we all helped.

       We have duly impressed the Coiners. They now want to play nice. They invite us to dinner, not as dinner. Able, one of the three to have traveled off of Coin, speaks for them, and takes the delegates. The prince is not invited, but does not want to wait patiently here with those of us remaining behind. 

Squish politely sends him off to la-la land. Alice, the marine who is responsible for the prince, shoves her rifle up Squish's nose. I assure her the prince is fine, and will sedate him enough to keep him out of everyone's hair. She visibly relaxes at that. That spoilt little brat has really rattled her nerves. No loyal subject should be subjected to that much royal treatment. Poor thing. I will have to educate that boy, first chance I get, hmmmm.

Ali, the most urbane of our crew (and most diplomatic) brings back a boatload of news: The Coiners are smarter than anyone gave them credit for: they want Gateway metals gone; They want a treaty with the Imperium, and there is a Hive mother.

Finally, finally, we are rescued, and go to what passes for civilization on Coin. Frank gets wind of  a ship up for grabs, and starts sniffing it out. He gets himself into a poker game, and wins a ship. Didn't I hear a rumor about a smuggler. . . .?

Squish gets into a barfight, and nearly kills someone. Maybe he got too much gas from the ship. Varushi are supposed to be gentle. Squish is anything but gentle. 

Luckily, Ali is able to settle some of it. In the meantime, I'm busy with the so-called  ship. It is a wreck, no a wreck might be flightworthy, this thing is not! What it is, is the Ebon Rapturous. This thing is a legend, a legendary mess that is. it had gone missing quite some time ago, now I have to make it flightworthy. Well, Squish can serve his community service helping me ready this thing. Thank god I'm an engineering genius.

Himme is also an oddity. Her collar is very strange. I've looked at it on a couple of occasions, and I cannot figure it out. Not only that, but her dimensions are strange as well. Her head is too large. If I didn't know better, I'd say she was sentient. Hmmm, maybe I know better than that, even.


----------



## jasper (Apr 30, 2004)

Chapter 13 Contracts All Around

	Captain Frank McQuade rolled out of bed just missing his brother’s head. “Um double bunks. I’m thirty years old and still have bunk beds with my younger brother. I shouldn’t have play cards with Jesse with loser knocking back a shot. I think he was dealing from the bottom the last couple of hands. “He hit the mute button on the message machine and read the text.

	“Dear Captain McQuade, Ebon Rapturous. Tukera wishes to offer you first choice at delivering a relief crew to the QBert 3 in Coin’s orbit. The standard fees will be paid. Could come talk at 0800 Day 89 at the Tukera offices Suite 6 12 Starry lane. “

	“Dear Captain McQuade, Ebon Rapturous. Gateway Metals wishes to offer you first choice at delivering cargo to our holdings on Coin. Standard shipping rates apply. Please contact us before close of business Day 90-993.”

	“To Frank McQuade from Merric Merryway MoJ Turku. Subject Coin Treaty Status. It is desired the presence of your person at the Imperium Ministry of Justice office before 0800 local time Day 89-993 to discuss the status of Coin Treaty. The Imperium may have a contract for you.”

	Frank hopped into the shower and then dressed. His brother was still snoring as he headed for the door. He grinned. “Rise and shine! You apes!” he screamed. Jesse tried to jump up and nearly knock himself out as he hit the upper bunk. “Now that you up. Tell everyone staff meeting at three p.m. ship clock. I going to check out some job offers.” He ducked a pillow as he shooed out the door. The pillow continued through the air to land on the conference table. 

	“Ok. Gateway Metals is paying us to haul 80 dTons worth of freight and air rafts to Coin. Tukera is paying us middle passage for the relief crew to Coin; we lost high passage fees due the MoJ downgrading Coin to an amber zone. The Tukera contract does make us stay on site until the relief crew gives the ok the ship is space worthy. And the MoJ will pay fuel cost to and from Coin for the delivery of temporary treaty to Hive Mother and her Coiners. Since the treaty is going to stir up a hornet’s nest once the Coiners take over stay close to the ship” summarized Frank.

	Ali spoke “What does the treaty say?”

	Frank replied,” The Imperium has accepted some of conditions. Coin is now an Amber Zone until the archduke of Gateway domain accepts the treaty since he way over Spinward and Coreward of here it is going to take at least six months for the treaty to make it to him and that is if use fast ships. The MoJ has declared Gateway Metals contract null and void. It throws open the planet to any scholars or teaching institutions to aid the Coiners. I just hope someone starts working on a Coin translator program soon.  The MoJ will pay low passage fees for any scholar willing to teach on planet for one year. So the Gateway people are not going to be too happy with us after we give them a copy of treaty. Sharnatha we have about twenty tons free, feel free to speculate. Also Ashenusharger-Ngonarz Mercantile Enterprises is claiming salvage rights to any cargo. So they are going to collect the birthday present. It still gives me a bad feeling but it will be their problem. They are planning on picking it up in less than an hour. By six p.m. I want to raise ship so some of you will have to help oversee the loading of cargo and passengers. Squish I urge you to go buy a new mirror worth at least a kilo credit for Miss Macy, I would like to gamble while I on Coin. Lets be about it people. ”

	About fifteen minutes to liftoff, Sharnatha sees Brenda waving as she approaches the ship. “We need to talk” Brenda speaks. Sharnatha finishes the lock down check and tries to tell Brenda lift out is nearby and she needs to depart. Brenda begins to beg to go with the crew. Sharnatha is not giving in.

	“Please take my caretaker and me with you. The space trip is boring and you are one of the smartest Aslan I have met. Quit twisting your tail. Thanks to you removing the neural block cylinder I can speak “speaks Himme. 

	“Ship is leaving in five minutes. All crew to their stations. All passengers please seat themselves. The steward will be around after take off. Sharnatha please report to your station.” Frank voice rolls out of intercoms.

	Sharnatha smuggles the couple aboard into her stateroom and reports to her station. When the rest of crew discovers Brenda serving drinks to the passengers a quick crew meeting is called. It is loud, long and heated. Gene and Frank agree to let Brenda be a steward as working passage. The Himme debate is short. The order is that Sharnatha is responsible for Himme and keep her out of Squish’s and Jesse’s way. 

	Three hours after entering Jump space a cold Aslan, human and cat depart from Sharnatha’s stateroom. The temperature has dropped to 0 C. She spends the rest of trip to Mikkeli trying to fix it. The land and refuel at Mikkeli. The crew gets a good deal on industrial acids which they hope to sell for a good profit at Coin to Gateway Metals. On the way to Bergsjo they curse themselves for not picking up some new vids for the star port there. However Sharnatha does discover the reason temperature decreases in her stateroom. The bunk head containing the temperature sensor had a jump space incursion.  She immediately sealed off the bunk head and sealed the room. While they were cracking fuel on Bergsjo, she got some the crew and two the QBert’s relief crew to cut out and replace most of the bunk head.  The next jump her room only dipped by five degrees from the setting. She was willing to live with it.

	They arrived on Coin late in day. Squish took the mirror to Miss Macy and the rest of crew helped unload the equipment to the Gateway warehouses. Sharnatha made an excellence profit on selling the acids. The crew spent a quiet night at Miss Macy’s. Frank won again at the tables but since everyone one knew him he could not get in a high stakes game. 

	The next morning they take off and dock with the QBert 3. The relief crew takes charge and Tommy bummed a trip planet side for R & R. On the morning of 102, the Travellers refuel and take Tommy back to his ship since the QBert is in the final stages of the flight check. After getting the okay from the QBert they tell ground control they going to do some test flying to include nape of earth navigation. Ground control reminds them not to buzz Coiners. With ground control con, they land near the Coiners hive.

	Ali explains the temporary treaty to Able who passes the information on to the Hive mother. The adventurers are force to sit through a celebration feast with repeats of the Imperium anthem. In the morning Abe has a marching armed band of twenty crickets waiting to board ship. On the trip to Starport Frank starts giving orders. 

	“Ok. Jesse and Ali will go with me.  Jesse arm yourself the SMG but cloth armour only. I don’t want anyone catching on to the new power before we present the treaty to manager of the company. The law is with us this time. But since we about to announce the company has just lost exclusive rights, they may shoot first and regret later. Ali you stay outside the building with the air raft. Squish, Sharnatha I want the engines ready to take off. Everyone else man their stations.”

	Frank knew things were going wrong the moment the cargo hold open. Able and his band started up with the Imperium anthem again. He finally got Able to listen and not play the march. He was drawing cursory looks as they marched down the lane to headquarters meeting. The got to the company headquarters with out trouble. But then hit a stone wall. None of secretaries or flunkies who admit if Mr. Baker was in the building. Frank got tired of run around the secretaries and punched the intercom. “Mr. Baker, I have important paperwork from the Imperium. And an ambassador from the Hive mother. “

	The meeting did not go well with Able quoting the phrase “Facts are Facts, Fiction is Diction, and the Universe is laughing,” which was one of the Coiners favorite sayings. Baker turned red in the face as he read the treaty. As Baker was trying to catch his breath. Frank saluted Able and slipped out. Baker’s angry roar could be heard from the closing door. 

	The air raft trip back to ship took seconds it appeared. He hit the cycle button on the air raft berth and signaled to take off. Just as they were getting airborne the tower came on.

	“Ebon Rapturous! Stand down and return to port by order Administrator Baker.”

	Frank, “Sensor lock! We are being painted.”

	Squish, “I going evasive!”

	“Ebon Rapturous! Stand down and return to port by order Administrator Baker.”

	Frank, “Missile launch!”


----------



## jasper (May 4, 2004)

Chapter 14 Fuel, Fools, Fun
	Jesse, “I’m tracking it. Come on baby drop into the pocket.”

	Frank, “Missile launch. Two birds inbound!”

	Sharnatha, “Downloading the treaty to library and spamming everyone’s account. Fur ball. Squish I need you to fly straight for at least three seconds. You nearly broke the laser whisker.”

	Squish, “orders! Orders! Everyone blames me for breaking things!”

	Sharnatha “Got the marines barracks mail system. Clan pride. They have a general public intercom. Downloading treaty to it and having it repeat over the speakers.” 

	Jesse, “it’s in the pocket. He aims! Scratch one bird!”

	Gene, “Tracking. Tracking the bird. Missed!”

	The ship shutters and bucks upward into the atmosphere. Squish guns the engines and notes the ship is sluggish. 

	Sharnatha, “We venting fuel. Damage control procedures activated. Five tons. Ten tons.  Fifteen tons. Sensors passing damage control and navigation to your panel. I am going below!” She locks off her board and dashes toward the stern. As she slips out of bridge she runs down Brenda. She grabs her by the scruff of her collar. “You with me. Damage Control one oh one emergency training. Himme get off my tail and get to your state room.”

	Himme, “No!”

	Control tower, “Ebon Rapturous. Return to the star port by order of Administrator Baker...”

	Frank snaps off the incoming message. “Right fire on me will you. Sixteen tons fuel lost and climbing.”

	Squish, “they only have two missile launchers operating. Let’s strafe them and let them see more pretty explosions.”

	Jesse, “bro. They started it. We can finish it. “

	Frank, “No! Seventeen tons lost. They were just following orders. If we go back and return fire, we will be brought on charges.” 

	Jesse, “Not the first time brother!”

	Frank, “No! They fired on a Imperium ship on Imperium duty while carrying out a Imperium diplomatic mission. Twenty three tons lost. Damage control have you got a fix on the problem? We return to Turku and let the marines handle it.”

	Jesse, “But we are marines brother. “

	Frank, “Activate duty marines, brother. And it not our fight anymore…”

	Jesse, “I am telling mom you ran away from a fight. Plus I promise Squish I shoot him if we return to Turku before my six months blackballing is up.”

	Frank snapped off all the intercoms. “He is just grousing Squish. Thirty tons fuel. Sharnatha talk to me.”

	Brenda, “She head first into a tube Captain. She said a few more seconds."

	The ship yawing slows and stops. The Aslan slides out of tube and hits the intercom. “Leak is stopped. I still got about five minutes of work to do down here. How much did we lose?”

	“Forty dTons. How does that affect our jump status?” asked Frank.

	“Mother’s cookies. Kill the astronav plot. Our safety margin is gone. 
We are going have to refuel," replied Sharnatha. 

	Frank answered, “We can’t go back to Coin at the moment. They are a might put out with us at the moment.”

	“Have Squish head of the gas giant. We can scoop and scoot then," replied Sharnatha.

	Squish started,"I haven’t flown this thing into a gas giant before. It could be dangerous."

	Himme was mindlessly back scratching at a pipe as if to cover it up. “Smells bad." Himme yowled. Brenda spotted a small leak and turned the pipe off and notified Sharnatha. Sharnatha repaired the leak. 

	Sharnatha, “We lost forty dTons of fuel. Also someone will have to walk outside to patch the hole."

	Frank, “Why can’t you do it?”

	Sharnatha, “I don’t have a vac suit. I never needed one till now. “

	Frank, “New rule from your Captain. Everyone will have a personal vac suit. Jesse you and Gene get with her for supplies. Sharnatha will talk you both through the procedure."

	Sharnatha, “Coin is still pinging us. Can we shut off the responder? I can make it look like an accident."

	Frank, “Just shut of the communications to the bridge. They can not get us up here. So let the fools sulk.” 

	The patch work when well. The whole crew grumbled at the damage. The missile had cracked fuel lines, punch a hole in the port fuel tank and remove some of the armour plating on the wing.  The patch would hold but it was going to cost money to replace the armour. 

	After some smooth piloting from Squish and a few hours of cracking, Sharnatha plotted a course. “Jumping, Captain," she spoke as they entered jump space. 

	Two days later Jesse hair started falling out in clumps. Sharnatha did some testing and mentioned it wasn’t radiation damage. Jesse discovered someone had slipped something into his shampoo. The quick shakedown revealed Brenda had done the job. Sharnatha talked with Himme about cooling the feud. She reminded Himme not to fight with creatures who out weigh you about ten to one. Himme agreed. 

	A quick layover in Bergsjo allowed the crew to refuel and pick up some silver to trade at their next port of call. The stop over at Mikkeli allowed Sharnatha to work her trader skills to max. She made a profit on the silver and took almost a full load of freight cargo and fifteen passengers the majority of those in cold sleep. The McQuade brothers built up their reputations in the two casinos.  They lifted and broke into Turku space on day 127.  A quick download to the MoJ got them priority status to be cleared for a slip. 

	The next morning a conference was held. Frank began, “The MoJ is sending a ship to Coin with a Marine Peace keeping force and a ship’s boat. The Justice is going to bill Gateway Metals for our damage and has arranged for us to house at a hotel until the repair shop gets done. We got 7,767,072 credits in our account. I have authorized Honest Jasper to bring the ship up to the original specs which I have ear marked five million for this. So we will be getting a new missile alcove in the place of the birthday present hold. Also the current lasers will be replace with higher grade ones. If any one has any suggestion about more changes talk with Squish first. I am going to be hitting some of local yards to see how much they offering if we track down skips. Ali research the local wanted criminal databases and see if the rewards for capture are worth anything. Stick with murders or class three felons, Imperium and planet laws. Sharnatha you may want to scope out the prices for electronic picks. If we are going to be doing repo work we are going to need the tools to get into ships. Jesse check into blanket weapon permits for the ship’s crew.  Okay see tonight for dinner at Vlad’s."


----------



## jasper (May 4, 2004)

Sharnartha Delia  Traveller Str 13, Dex 13, Con 13, Int 18, Edu 16, Wis 14, Cha 10, Soc 8.
Aslan, Stamina 30, Life blood 13, Age 26, 
Feats Light & Med Armour, Vac Suit, Jack of All Trades 3, Gear head, Jury rig, Miracle worker, Vessel Grav. 
Skills T/Astronav 12, T/ Communications 10, T/Computers 10, T/Electronics 12, T/Grav 10, T/Mechanical 12, Medic 12, Sensors 12, Pilot 11, Astronav 12, Trader 12

Frank McQuade Marine/Mercenary Str 16, Dex 18, Con 18, Int 17, Edu 16, Wis 15, Cha 17, Soc 14, Human, Stamina 100, Life blood 18, Age 30
Feats Marksman, Swordsman, CBR, Light & Med Armour, Vac Suit, Vessel Grav, Ships Weapons, Tactics I, Brawling, Cutlass special, Quick Draw.
Skills Computer 5, Pilot 5, Interstellar Law 5, Read Lang Hiver, Bribe 5, Electronics 5, Sense Motive 5, Gunner 5, Gather Info 5, Sense Motive 5, Demolitions 5, Gambling 9, Bluff 

Jesse McQuade Marine/Mercenary Str 13, Dex 16, Con 15, Int 12, Edu 11, Wis 12, Cha 12, Soc 9, Human, Stamina 78, Life blood 15, Age 30
Feats Marksman, Swordsman, CBR, Light & Med Armour, Vac Suit, Vessel Grav, Vessel Ships boat, Ships Weapons, Heavy Metal, Brawling, Cutlass special,
Skills Demolitions 6, Survival 6, Gunner 6, Gambling 4, Pilot 6

Squish Squash Squish Scout Str 25, Dex 20, Con 18, Int 19, Edu 17, Wis 17, Cha 11, Soc 12
VIRUSHI, Stamina 62, Life blood 24, Age 32
Feats vessel Grav, Starship, Ship Boat, Ship Weapons, Light Armour, Vac Suit, Marksman, Naval Architect, Hacker
Skills Pilot 12, Bribe 11, forgery 5, Gather Info 6, Leader 6, Computer 6, Survival 3, Navigation 9, Survey 9, Trader 6, Driving 6, Gambling 6, Adman 6, Spot 6, Sensor 6

Gene Arbinke Belter Str 10, Dex 6, Con 11, Int 14, Edu 14, Wis 10, Cha 8, Soc 7, Human Stamina 31, Life blood 11 Age 42
Feats Light armour, Marksman, Vac Suit, Zero G Adaptation.


Ali Jokereri, Army, Str 18, Dex 18, Con 18 Int 20, Edu 22,  Wis 16, Cha 15, Soc 13, Human Age 42
Feats far Shot, Sniper, Point blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Tracker, Shot on the Run , Natural Compass, CBM, Light & Med Armour, Vac Suit, Weapon Specialization Sniper Rifle.
Skills


Not players for Gene and Ali don’t play much.


----------



## jasper (May 5, 2004)

To Captain Frank McQuade, Captain Ebon Rapturous, Gene Arbinke owner:
Dear Captain, I have started doing the analyst of your request. The replacement of beam lasers with pulse lasers and adding a new missile launcher will cost 4.25 MCr. This includes a trade in on beam lasers. This will leave 750 KCr in your account. However I will need either written or recorded verbal authorization to start. You can contact me at Star 8670309. Sincerely Honest Jasper’s Joe Isuzu Manager





	To Captain Frank McQuade, Captain Ebon Rapturous, Gene Arbinke owner:
Dear Captain, I have started doing the analyst of your request. I will list the amount of cargo space lost with each option.  Jump three engines cost 8 MCr each. The ship needs eight total cost would be 64 MCr. The addition will take forty (40) dTons of fuel. Jump three software would be four hundred (400) KCr.  Total cost 64.4 MCr. Total Cargo space lost forty four dTons leaving the ship with 56.1 dTons in the main cargo hold. The EP usage will increase by 2. Adding a maneuver three (3) g capability will require eight (8) drives at a total cost twenty (20) MCr with a five (5) dTons of cargo space lost. The EP usage will increase by 5. Total for both 84.4 MCr with total lost of Fifty one point one (51.1) dTons cargo space.
 I will need written authorization. You can contact me at Star 8670309. Sincerely Honest Jasper’s Joe Isuzu Manager


	To Captain Frank McQuade, Captain Ebon Rapturous, Gene Arbinke owner:
Dear Captain, I have started doing the analyst of your request. We regret to inform you we or any other company in The Reach space are unable to provide the necessary equipment. The companies in Biskra can provide the equipment but a shipping charge would be added.   The following estimates do not include a shipping charge if one is necessary. 
 I will list the amount of cargo space lost with each option.  Jump four (4) engines cost ten (10) MCr with addition weight of five (5) dTons and additional 10 EP usage and addition 80 dTons of fuel. You will need a Model four (4) computer addition point one (.1) dTons with a cost four hundred sixty (460) KCr. Total cost 80.46 MCr with a lost of 85.1 tons of cargo space. Adding a maneuver four (4) g capability will eight (8) drives at a total cost twenty two (22) MCr with a sixteen (16) dTons of cargo space lost. The EP usage will increase by 10. Total cargo lost will be 101.1 tons which 1 ton over the cargo space. Plus the EP usage will be over the amount produced with your current power plants. I would suggest looking into replacing all your power plants which will save some space. However you will not longer be able to carry cargo or the cargo amount will be under approximately ten (10) dTons.
You can contact me at Star 8670309. Sincerely Honest Jasper’s Joe Isuzu Manager


----------



## jasper (May 12, 2004)

To Captain Frank McQuade, Captain Ebon Rapturous, Gene Arbuckle owner:

Dear Captain The cost for Imperium Blanket Permit Third Class is ten (10) Kilo credits. This permit will cover all individuals in your employ.  This covers all non full auto military weapons, all blades, and all hold out or snub weapons except SMG.  

SMG permits are ten (10) Kilo credits per ship. The SMG permit limits one SMG per 200 dTons on cargo/passenger ships.  

Violation of weapon code in the various worlds varies from refused entry, fines, and weapon confiscation to detainment. However if you are inspected during a custom inspection the standard rule is for the inspector to order the local illegal weapons to be locked in the ship’s weapon locker. The inspector can at times watch you secured the local illegal weapons.
If you want to purchase blanket ship permits for access to Nuclear Mining Explosives (Cat 5), Conventional Explosives (Cat 3), and military starship lasers (Cat 4) you need to pay a filing fee and case study to the local MOJ offices or local branches of Instellarms division. On military starship lasers is rare for such a permit to be issued unless the ship is an Imperium mail ship. 
Bounty hunting requires no permit but you are responsible for any local laws broken. If the suspect is wanted by the Imperium you can call on Imperium military and law forces to assist, while in Imperium space.

Recovering of skipped ships requires a permit of one (1) Kilo credit plus a bond of ten (10) Kilo credits. If skipped ships are discovered in Imperium space you may call on Imperium military and law forces to assist. The Imperium and The Reach has a skipped treaty with the Old Worlds government. The treaty allows for recovery of skipped ships of all signed treaty members in each other’s space. The recovered ship needs only to be delivered local star port authorities. However a delay of the recovery payment can be expected if the ship is not delivered to primary issuer of the skip. Also The Old Worlds allows for a reduction of the payment to pay for the cost of delivery crew and fuel. 

Imperium space in this sector is The Reach (Rh), and Coin (Im). 
Minister Marie Newman MOJ

	To Captain Frank McQuade, Captain Ebon Rapturous, Gene Arbuckle owner:

The Reach allows bounty hunting. The cost is one (1) Kilo credit plus membership in a local bounty hunter guild. Bounty hunting permit is good for The Reach space. If you recover a bounty in other government space you are responsible for laws broken in that space but you are not bound by The Reach laws in other government space. Payment will on delivery if delivered to issuing planet. Payment may be delayed if the suspect is delivered to The Reach space. However some guilds will wave the delay. 
	Randaloff Scott. Turku Justice Office.


	To Captain Frank McQuade and crew.

	We welcome your application to joining local 333 Bounty Hunting, Bunny hunting, and Quilters Guild. Please contact us at your leisure for more information.
	Paul Thompson Guild Master.


----------



## Tickleberry (May 14, 2004)

*Cat's eye view/ earlier post has been edited*



I have been busy. The ship is at least flightworthy enough to get somewhere it can be fixed. However, we will have to do it in a series of jumps. We also received some very good news: the Qbert lives! Two crew are aboard, and they dare not leave it. We can resupply their fuel to keep them going, and take on some popsicles to get them home. We get to do good deeds, and get paid for it. Isn't that lovely?

We will have to make two layover stops to get to Ranua, and perhaps raise the needed money that way. I am good at trading, very good. It is quite possible that I can make more than enough between both places.

The first layover involved some minor trading, and some major trading. I make a good profit on our refueling stop, but the second stop got a little more interesting. There I finally clue in Alice about the lesson I wanted to teach princey. Already the marines had tried to talk, scream, and plead sense in, I decided to be a little more "hands on." After I inspected Himme's necklace again, which she did not want back on, she helped me with the lesson. What does a cat need with a neural blocker?

If that jackass Mason ever pulls another stupid stunt like that again, I'll push his lasered carcass out an airlock. He may have had a gun at my ear, I had a damned laser on his heart. He KNEW it was going down, and KNEW that Alice knew. I think I'll put a bug in her ear to let the pompous princeling keep Mason sole company, whilst she and the others bug out for a little while. Hell, they deserve a break. Mason needs a lesson in true pretentions, I believe.

Finally, finally, we make it to Ranua. I have no idea why that stateroom will not keep a decent temperature. I have had more than enough of the teasing. Tempting to fix their staterooms for them. Nah, then the Medical suite would get too crowded. 

Himme can talk. She has asked to join our party. I asked her why she doesn't just ask Brenda? Heh, she really likes me for some reason. Amazingly, enough to put up with Jesse and Squish. So I smuggle them aboard. 

I made enough on those trading trips to not only put the ship back to specs, but to consider some improvements. However, even with frank and Jesses considered winnings (boy those boys can play), not enough to offset the costs of improving the jump engines. Nuts.

We take on some interesting cargo for our trips back through the jumps, and boy, have we got surprises for Gateway. Not only are we taking back a treaty, but loads for Gateway, and a relief crew for Qbert. Heh, we even managed to get our missle bay back from that spooky "surprise " package. I did NOT want to mess with that thing. I can't believe Squish was stupid enough. . .No, wait, I Do believe Squish was stupid enough to want to open it. As one old vid put it "That boy ain't right."

To give you an Idea how NOt right this boy is, he did not know who invited him over to a party one night, and dragged the MCQuades along for the ride. Took them to an oldfashioned ambush is what he did. The three nearly didn't make it out of there. People for the Ethical Treatment of Aliens my hind leg!
They were actually Humans Against Tolerating Extra-terrestrials. They drugged Jesse and proceeded to beat the everloving life out of Frank and Squish. Then someone pulled a gun, so Frank returned fire. Finally the police showed up, and arrested Frank, Jesse, and Squish. Tell me that isn't messed up! Jesse was in trouble for being drugged, Frank for firing, and Squish for fighting back. Make sense to you?

Thank heavens Ali was there. He managed to pull their fat out of the fire, but Jesse, poor Jesse, was blackballed for dereliction of duty.

Trips back I make more money for us, but it is time consuming getting the numbers in order. It seems like I spend most of my time computing numbers. Wish there was an easier way. The warhawks are already making Bounty Hunter noises. Guess what we might be going into. I think I might continue the trading on the side, or use it as our cover.

FINALLY!!!! I have found the reason for the freezing stateroom! Jumpspace has invaded the bulkhead. I'll have to get that replaced. Very next stop I'll get it replaced, and finally sleep in my bed. 

Fixed.

Back on Coin, the fur really flies, Qbert? No problem. Delivering Gateways goods? No problem. Delivering the treaty? No problem. Implementing the treaty? PROBLEM. As we lift off, they fire on us. Us, an Imperium ship, and they are going to fire on us. So I download the treaty and broadcast it all over space, over every net I can reach, I send word of the change in Coins status. Until now, Gateway had been making money left and right off of Coin, while the natives were being left behind. They did not want the status quo to be changed.

All the Coiners want is to be educated, and reimbursed for the metals Gateway takes from their home.

So of course Gateway Metals is going to shoot the messenger. Luckily, Jesse catches one inbound, but the second tags us, and we start loosing fuel. I have to try to staunch the flow.


----------



## jasper (May 17, 2004)

To Captain Frank McQuade,
The following persons are wanted for high crimes with rewards are over one (1) Mega credits. 
Philip Isaac Tiberius Augustus 60 years old five counts of murder. Last known location Bergsjo.  Reward 5 Mega credits. Issuing Agency Imperium MOJ.
John Ducas Verona Crime murder and embezzlement last known location Mikkeli. Reward 3 Mega credits. Issuing agency “The Reach”
Hera Betty Heraclonas embezzlement of guild funds. Last known location Tni Haia. Issuing Agency Ranua. Reward 6 Mega credits. 
Angelina Rodriquez arson murder Issuing Agency Turku and MOJ. Reward 2 Mega credits.

The reward will be paid on returning the person alive. Please have your medic pick up the necessary DNA profiles. 
Minister Marie Newman MOJ


	To Captain Frank McQuade,
The following are some ships which have skipped payment. 
Black Pearl 600 dTon far trader. Built at Biskra ship yards reward 140, 247 cr. Last known jump was to Bergsjo.
Sorry Bastard 400 dTon jump 2 drives armed with 4 laser turrets. Reward 101,677 Cr Last known port of call Tlemcen. 
Tequila Sunrise 200 dTon jump 1 drive armed with 2 laser turrets. Reward 51,277 Cr Last known jump was to Pokka while on mail run.
	Richard Cisco Turku Ship Building Union. 


To Captain Frank McQuade, Captain Ebon Rapturous, Gene Arbinke owner:
Dear Captain, We have loaded the extra twenty (20) missiles you ordered into the hold by the Virushi stateroom. We have debited your account for 100 Kilo credits. Your balance stands now at 650 Kilo Credits. 
Sincerely Honest Jasper’s Joe Isuzu Manager


	To Captain Frank McQuade, Captain Ebon Rapturous, Gene Arbuckle owner:
We have delivered the following to your ship 10 Emergency Vac Bubbles. The vac bubbles are generic bubble suit is rated for most sophonts except for Large races. The bubble has four hours of air. Cost is 5 Kilo credits.  15 sets of cloth armour (three for each crewmen except of Mr. Squish) Cost is 3.75 Kilo credits.  3 flak jackets for the listed crew with at total of 15. Cost is 1500 credits.  15 reflec armors for 3 for each listed for a total cost of 22.5 Kilo credits. 
Your account has been debited 5 Kilo Credits.  Grand total is 32.75 Kilo credits leaving 617.75 Kilo credits in your account. If you would like Mr. Squish outfitted please note cost would be about fifty percent higher per piece. 
	Sincerely Envirocombat LIC, Joe Appleton manager.


----------



## jasper (Jul 14, 2004)

To Captain Frank McQuade, Captain Ebon Rapturous, Gene Arbuckle owner:
We have authorized your prepaid landing and berthing coupons. Fifty coupons for each Starport have been created. Total cost was 54 Kilo credits leaving your account with 563.75 Kilo credits.
Please note the coupons do not cover cargo handling, shuttle, warehousing or other fees.
Sincerely Honest Jasper’s Joe Isuzu Manager

	To Captain Frank McQuade, Captain Ebon Rapturous, Gene Arbuckle owner:
We have delivered 1 set of reflec armour in Mr. Squish size. Cost is 2.250 Kilo credits leaving 615.5 Kilo Credits in your account.
	Sincerely Envirocombat LIC, Joe Appleton manager.


----------

